# This is the official Amazon is teasing us with shipping Kindle thread.



## pomlover2586

OK OK this may be really wishful thinking.....but Amazon's policy is that they charge your credit cards when they ship a product.........and MORE than ONE person here has already said their credit card was charged today.......including mine.......any chance they're shipping early as a "thank you for loving kindle" bonus surprise


----------



## Kind

You never know! That could be one of their surprises!!


----------



## Gary Edward

My Kindle is being prepared to ship.  Just checked.

YES!


----------



## ChrisIsBored

I was going to call Shenanegans until I logged into my amazon account and noticed the same thing.

_Shipment #1: Shipping Soon 
We are preparing these items for shipment and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed. Need information on returning an item?_

My card hasn't been charged yet though, and the arrival date still shows as the 25th.


----------



## chocochibi

Mine doesn't say it yet  
But you can bet I'll be checking tons of times today.


----------



## Sherlock

Check again.  I checked mine about a half hour ago and there had not been any change.  Just checked and not it says Item shipping soon.!


----------



## RB

Mine also says item being prepared for shipping, but my credit card has not yet been charged.


----------



## chocochibi

Still no change, and now it's almost time to leave for work and I won't be able to check for a while  
I think I'm starting to hyperventilate.


----------



## Leslie

I am still "Items not yet shipped." I've already checked twice this morning and I have only been up 30 minutes.

L


----------



## chocochibi

Just twice? I've been up an hour and a half and I've checked at leat 15 times


----------



## RB

I'm glad I'm not the only one!!  I need to make my husband read this thread (and many others on this site) so he can see I'm not crazy!!  All of us Kindle Owners/soon to be K2 owners, are obsessed!!!
I too have checked Amazon, and my credit card charges many times already this morning!!!


----------



## kevin63

I checked my Amazon account and it says the Kindle is preparing for shipping so you can't change the order.  It's funny because my Amazon cover (which has the same next day delivery) still has the option to change, so it's not ready to ship yet.  I guess it may still get here at the same time and probably doesn't require as much prep for shipping (who knows the reAasoning).  Anyway it's cool to finally see it out of open order and something is or seems to be, moving.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Still no change this morning     

Not Yet Shipped:
1 item - delivery estimate: February 25, 2009  

No credit card to check becausw it was paid using gift cards

I'll check as often as I can and hope I see a change. 

Early ship would be very nice...I'm off Mon, Tues, and Wed


----------



## Leslie

I am going to merge this thread with the "ship early" thread since we're all talking about the same thing.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## kevin63

Yeah sorry about that Leslie.  I was so excited to see that something has changed on the account that I didn't think to look at the threads.  I just started a new one.


----------



## BK

Aaaackkk!  Mine says "being prepared for shipping/cannot change."  The reason I say "aaaackkk!" is that I chose free super saver shipping with a ship date of March 2, but I planned to change it to 2-day.  

Now I can't switch to a faster service.  Why/why/why do I procrastinate?


----------



## jmeaders

Gary Edward said:


> My Kindle is being prepared to ship. Just checked.
> 
> YES!


Me too!


----------



## jmeaders

BK said:


> Aaaackkk! Mine says "being prepared for shipping/cannot change." The reason I say "aaaackkk!" is that I chose free super saver shipping with a ship date of March 2, but I planned to change it to 2-day.
> 
> Now I can't switch to a faster service. Why/why/why do I procrastinate?


I was going to switch the ship-to address to the hotel I'll be at next week. However, I didn't want to change prematurely if it was going to get here today. I guess I'll have to wait until I get home next week to meet my new Kindle.


----------



## Leslie

kevin63 said:


> Yeah sorry about that Leslie. I was so excited to see that something has changed on the account that I didn't think to look at the threads. I just started a new one.


Not a problem, Kevin! We are all so excited we are on the edge of our seats...

L


----------



## drenee

I ordered my mom a K2 on the 21st.  My status changed also.  Her husband is giving it to her for their anniversary in April.   I have no clue how I'm going to be able to restrain myself until April if it shows up next week.  
I think I'll be a nice daughter  and open it up and make sure it's fully charged.  
deb

Edit: Since tomorrow is the 21st, my above statement is wrong.  Gesh.  I ordered on the 17th.  Sorry.


----------



## gwen10

Count me in with the card charged, being prepared to ship group!  
So excited!!!!  Hope they do ship early!!


----------



## Abby

RB said:


> Mine also says item being prepared for shipping, but my credit card has not yet been charged.


Mine is the same


----------



## Anne

Gary Edward said:


> My Kindle is being prepared to ship. Just checked.
> 
> YES!


My kindle is being prepared to ship too. I wish they would ship early.


----------



## BK

Wooo hoooo!  Even though my supersaver ship date says March 2, my credit card was charged!  

If they're charging me now, surely they won't wait until March 2 to ship my Kindle, right?


----------



## LauraB

When I got my Kindle 1 it was on preparing to ship for 5 days.  I have next day shipping this time, so I don't think it will be that long. But, I think preparing to ship just means they haveyou accounted for in their inventory. Once my Kindle had a serial number is when shipping occurred within 24 hours.  It worked that way with both my new Kindle orders, and then both of the replacements.  Still, this is great progress, because I think "preparing to ship" means they have YOUR kindle accounted for


----------



## Geemont

Doesn't look mine is coming early.  I ordered within 24 hours too.

Shipping estimate: March 2, 2009
Delivery estimate: March 9, 2009 - March 13, 2009


----------



## BK

I'm wondering if those of you whose cards were not charged have other items on the same order?  For example, if covers won't be ready until a later date, will Amazon wait and ship Kindle orders that include covers at that later date?

Maybe Amazon is doing the easy orders first -- those that just include the Kindle 2, and nothing else?

Just curious...


----------



## Stephanie924

What a pleasant surprise today to find that my money was taken from my account.  I think it is the first time I've done a happy dance when a large sum of money has disappeared from my checking account!


----------



## k_reader

I have no other things on my order and my charge card has not been charged yet and my order still has no update........    My order date was 12/27 and my delivery date is 2/26!!!!

I wonder if all the people getting the charge card confirms have delivery dates of 2/25.


----------



## LauraB

BK said:


> I'm wondering if those of you whose cards were not charged have other items on the same order? For example, if covers won't be ready until a later date, will Amazon wait and ship Kindle orders that include covers at that later date?
> 
> Maybe Amazon is doing the easy orders first -- those that just include the Kindle 2, and nothing else?
> 
> Just curious...


I only have my Kindle 2 on the order. So, I don't think that is it. I wonder, do the people who have been charged have serial #'s attached to the new Kindles yet?


----------



## ladyknight33

My account has not been charged. my status still shows item not yet shipped. 
My bank will be doing on line maintenance starting at 5 pm tomorrow and will not be back up unti Monday morning. Arrgh
I want to see a pending charge I want to see item being prepared for shipping I want my Ladybug!!!!


ok temper tantrum over for now


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Mine shows "Shipping Soon" but no serial number yet.


----------



## Abby

BK said:


> I'm wondering if those of you whose cards were not charged have other items on the same order? For example, if covers won't be ready until a later date, will Amazon wait and ship Kindle orders that include covers at that later date?
> 
> Maybe Amazon is doing the easy orders first -- those that just include the Kindle 2, and nothing else?
> 
> Just curious...


Nope. I only have the Kindle on my order.


----------



## BK

> I wonder, do the people who have been charged have serial #'s attached to the new Kindles yet?


Where would we find the serial number? (Be gentle with me; I'm waiting for my first.)


----------



## gwen10

BK said:


> Where would we find the serial number? (Be gentle with me; I'm waiting for my first.)


 
Manage your kindle - your kindle - edit info - 
pop up box - field for serial # at the bottom of pop up box.


----------



## BK

thanks, gwen10!

Credit card charged.  

Item "being prepared for shipping." 

But no serial number yet.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

My K2: Item prepared for shipping (expected delivery 2/26 via 2 day delivery). No credit card charge yet (not surprising though, it sometimes takes a day or 2 to show up). Sure would be nice if it showed up a day or 2 early


----------



## KasperKindler

For those of you who have had the order status change - when did you order? Can we assume there are all the December pending orders?? (As they SHOULD be!)
Just curious.
I ordered Jan 9th, with overnight shipping.  No change to my order yet..."Items not yet Shipped."


----------



## traceyreads

I was so excited that I rushed over to Amazon to check, but my orders still says Items not Yet Shipped.  Grrrr...  I am a Kindle 1 owner, ordered on Feb 9th, with one day shipping...


----------



## gir

My kindle is preparing to ship.
My credit card has been charged.
My jaw has dropped. Holy crapola.


----------



## BK

> For those of you who have had the order status change - when did you order? Can we assume there are all the December pending orders??


Order date: Feb. 3

Good news: Credit card charged.

Good news: Item "being prepared for shipping."

Bad news: Ship date March 2 (free super saver shipping)


----------



## davem2bits

Could posters also state whether then are K1 owners as they are supposed to get priority.


----------



## kevin63

My card has been charged like I said earlier, but no I don't have a serial number yet.  When I looked under "Manage My Kindle" it says Unknown where the serial number would go.


----------



## gir

gir said:


> My kindle is preparing to ship.
> My credit card has been charged.
> My jaw has dropped. Holy crapola.


Forgot to say - I am not a K1 owner, and placed my order on 2/9 - announcement day. One day shipping.


----------



## Stephanie924

Ordered 2/6
Not a K1 owner
Initially had free shipping, expected ship date around mid March
Changed to next day after K2 announcement, expected delivery date 2/25

anxiously awaiting delivery of DivaMimi


----------



## Anniehow

My card had been charged and arrival date for me isn't till March!!


----------



## Sariy

Damn the government.  They didn't post my partial tax return to my alternate account.  You know how I know.  I had an email from Amazon saying the card could not be charged.  Had to go to Amazon and change billing.  Now I'm not gonna have the ready to ship status!


WAAAAAAAAA


----------



## jwt0001

I fall into a number of categories.

I bought a Kindle last year and sold it right before Christmas on eBay (for more than I paid for it, thanks!)

I ordered a replacement just before the new unit was officially announced, figuring everyone would get the new one.

My new Kindle 2 shows as shipping soon and my debit card was charged, but no serial number yet.  I have Amazon Prime and chose one-day shipping and am scheduled to get it on February 25th.


----------



## davem2bits

Sariy said:


> Damn the government. They didn't post my partial tax return to my alternate account. You know how I know. I had an email from Amazon saying the card could not be charged. Had to go to Amazon and change billing. Now I'm not gonna have the ready to ship status!


Girl, you better march on down to your payroll department and increase your dependent count so you get that money every week instead of the government!! You're going to have a Kindle book habit to support here soon.

If you don't, you might not see a refund next year. Did you here about California stopping their state tax refunds!! The way things are going could happen to Uncle Sam too.


----------



## Arkhan

I ran across a post on Amazon where someone stated they called customer service about the early charges. They were being told that charges are starting today and will continue through the weekend in preparation for shipping next week. I would imagine it is more work than they could get done in a single day while also giving people that have issues with billing a chance to correct it in time for release day.


----------



## BK

I can understand running charges now for Feb. 24 ship dates.... but my ship date is March 2.  

I just hope they won't wait 10 days after running my charge to ship my Kindle!  That would not make me happy.


----------



## Arkhan

BK said:


> I can understand running charges now for Feb. 24 ship dates.... but my ship date is March 2.
> 
> I just hope they won't wait 10 days after running my charge to ship my Kindle! That would not make me happy.


I would imagine this is right if you choose Super Saver shipping since it is a 5-9 day estimate. If you have 2 or next day there is something wrong here.

Wouldn't it be terrible to find out that they do not have nearly enough K2's to even meet the demands of previous K1 owners orders. I would be upset, but not nearly as upset as the people that sold K1's to buy K2's.


----------



## frojazz

k_reader said:


> I have no other things on my order and my charge card has not been charged yet and my order still has no update........    My order date was 12/27 and my delivery date is 2/26!!!!
> 
> I wonder if all the people getting the charge card confirms have delivery dates of 2/25.


I also ordered on 12/27 and don't have updated shipping info, yet. I hope it isn't because I recently changed from 2 day to 1 day shipping...

I have a long day of monitoring ahead of me...


----------



## k_reader

Still no update from amazon!!!!!  I am still in "item not yet shipped" mode.  I never did get a letter from amazon a couple weeks back either.  They just don't like me.  I order almost 2 months ago and delivery date is supposed to be 2/26.  I have checked my amazon account 20 times today..........


----------



## jmeaders

Arkhan said:


> I would imagine this is right if you choose Super Saver shipping since it is a 5-9 day estimate. If you have 2 or next day there is something wrong here.
> 
> Wouldn't it be terrible to find out that they do not have nearly enough K2's to even meet the demands of previous K1 owners orders. I would be upset, but not nearly as upset as the people that sold K1's to buy K2's.


Perish that thought!


----------



## kzav

BK said:


> I can understand running charges now for Feb. 24 ship dates.... but my ship date is March 2.


Amazon seems to have a random system for charging credit cards. I also used the free shipping, and have the same March 2 shipping date, but no charge yet, still saying "not yet shipped." And my order date was in November. I'm still hoping it gets here earlier than March, but hope is fading fast....


----------



## howardrsh

I was just over at MobileRead, and there are people who are saying that their card has been charged and the order is has been moved to the "shipping soon" status.  I have no such luck, although I have overnight shipping on mine so it should arrive on the 25th.  It does seem like most people whose cards have been charged are Kindle 1 owners who ordered the Kindle 2.


----------



## Leslie

Howard, we have lots of folks who have been talking about card charges and changes in their shipping status. I am going to merge this thread with that one, since the discussion is well underway.

Me...no change yet. Still waiting for an update. Kindle due on the 25th.

L


----------



## traceyreads

Leslie said:


> Me...no change yet. Still waiting for an update. Kindle due on the 25th.
> 
> L


Leslie - love the avatar! And the same for me, no change yet. Despite checking obsessively throughout the day.


----------



## Leslie

traceyreads said:


> Leslie - love the avatar!


Thank you! I might have to keep it for a little while after the Oscars!


----------



## Shizu

I don't know about my credit card but my shipping status is now "shipping soon".


----------



## Leslie

Shizu said:


> I don't know about my credit card but my shipping status is now "shipping soon".


I am still "Items not yet shipped."

Sigh...

L


----------



## luvmy4brats

sigh is right.... no change


----------



## Shizu

Status had been "shipping soon" since this morning so Amazon are working in the morning?    I bet tomorrow morning, many people will have "shipping soon" status.


----------



## Wunderkind

Status on my Kindle just changed to "shipping soon". I know it just happened since I have been checking pretty regularly today since people started posting that their status had changed . It may not mean that Kindles are delivered early but it looks like Amazon is putting in a lot of work to make sure that they get as many Kindles out the door as possible -- which is good news for everyone!


----------



## chocochibi

Mine literally _just_ changed
now says shipping soon and card charged
*squeeeeeeeeee!!!*


----------



## pidgeon92

Leslie said:


> I am still "Items not yet shipped."


As I recall, you were pretty much the last one to get the firmware update as well.... Why doesn't Amazon like you?


----------



## ReneeC

I ordered on the 9th  and I'm a K1 owner -- still says "not yet shipped"


----------



## Arkhan

Amazon must be working late. My order finally went through.


----------



## Lynn

Well, we know that Amazon does not use the number of Kindles purchased as a way to prioritize who gets processed first since Leslie has bought 5-6 of them . I'll bet it just depends on how fast the person who has your order in their stack processes their quota.

Lynn L


----------



## VMars

I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait! 

FIVE DAYS!

AND WHY, OH WHY DO I HAVE TO WORK THAT DAY?!


----------



## davem2bits

VMars said:


> I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait!
> 
> FIVE DAYS!
> 
> AND WHY, OH WHY DO I HAVE TO WORK THAT DAY?!


What!! You haven't started coughing and blowing your nose to preparing your work for your calling sick!!!


----------



## ElLector

YES!  My card was charged!  I just checked it right now.  It's official.  I will be getting my Kindle 2.  I made sure it gets to my job next week.  I'll be damned if I come home, and it's missing.  Oo, scary.  Scarier than King's UR.


----------



## VMars

> What!! You haven't started coughing and blowing your nose to preparing your work for your calling sick!!!


Oh, trust me. I want to. But I teach and there are major exams coming up the first week of March and I can't miss until they are over. 

But come the second week of March...

**cough cough**

**SNIFFLE**

A day in bed with my Kindle.


----------



## John Steinbeck

VMars said:


> A day in bed with my Kindle.


Hey, keep those private affairs to yourself!


----------



## VMars

OOps!  

I forgot about keeping it family friendly.


----------



## rho

shipping soon and checked the credit card and charge pending for the correct amount   estimated delivery 2/25


----------



## Angela

Gee, I got so caught up reading these posts I almost went to Amazon to check my status and I haven't even ordered a K2!! 

DD's still shows estimated delivery of March 9.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Angela said:


> Gee, I got so caught up reading these posts I almost went to Amazon to check my status and I haven't even ordered a K2!!


That is seriously funny.


----------



## ladyknight33

debit card charged!!!!!!

happy dancing


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine says Shipping Soon, est Feb 25.


----------



## ChrisIsBored

My card was finally charged late last night.  Shipping Soon status changed earlier in the day.

I was not a K1 owner, but I ordered my on Feb 9th when they announced their upcoming release.  I can't wait 'til it gets here.


----------



## Leslie

7:30 am EST and my status is still....not yet shipped.

I was also the last person around here to get the 1.2 software update. What is it with me and Amazon, they like to make me wait!

L


----------



## Leslie

VMars said:


> Oh, trust me. I want to. But I teach and there are major exams coming up the first week of March and I can't miss until they are over.
> 
> But come the second week of March...
> 
> **cough cough**
> 
> **SNIFFLE**
> 
> A day in bed with my Kindle.


A few weeks ago I got hit with a serious GI bug and I was so sick I could barely lift my head off the pillow, much less read. All I could think was, "Here I have a day in bed and I am too sick to look at my Kindle!" Talk about irony!

L


----------



## chocochibi

Leslie said:


> 7:30 am EST and my status is still....not yet shipped.
> 
> I was also the last person around here to get the 1.2 software update. What is it with me and Amazon, they like to make me wait!
> 
> L


Leslie,
you ordered a cover too right? I had also ordered one, and I wondered if that had anything to do with the shipping status not changing because there were two items. I'm not sure if it had anything to do with it, but I cancelled my cover and it changed to shipping soon within an hour. I re-ordered my cover this morning.


----------



## Leslie

chocochibi said:


> Leslie,
> you ordered a cover too right? I had also ordered one, and I wondered if that had anything to do with the shipping status not changing because there were two items. I'm not sure if it had anything to do with it, but I cancelled my cover and it changed to shipping soon within an hour. I re-ordered my cover this morning.


What? That damn cover better not be holding it up! I don't really want that cover, I want my Oberon, but I didn't want Guinea Pig to be naked for a month, either.

It still says that the delivery date is Feb. 25th. I remember a few weeks ago (months?) there were lots of shipping statuses (stati?) that changed on Sunday. I am going to wait and see what happens tomorrow.

L


----------



## ccs122300

I just ordered my 2nd one last night.  I couldn't decide and then hubby said go ahead and get in line who knows what will happen or when it would even ship.  I woke up this morning and find my CC has been charged and Amazon is preparing to ship my kindle!  But what really tipped me off was ordering a new book and finding out that I now had to choose between Casey's Kindle or Casey's 2nd Kindle.  Took me checking my Amazon account to figure that out, I was panicking for a minute before I realized I ordered the 2nd one late last night!


----------



## Leslie

ccs122300 said:


> I just ordered my 2nd one last night. I couldn't decide and then hubby said go ahead and get in line who knows what will happen or when it would even ship. I woke up this morning and find my CC has been charged and Amazon is preparing to ship my kindle! But what really tipped me off was ordering a new book and finding out that I now had to choose between Casey's Kindle or Casey's 2nd Kindle. Took me checking my Amazon account to figure that out, I was panicking for a minute before I realized I ordered the 2nd one late last night!


So are you going to keep the two or cancel the order for one of them?

L


----------



## ccs122300

I've had K1 for awhile, I just have been debating between ordering the new one and apparently driving hubby crazy with my back and fourth talks to myself!

*I see how my first post was confusing, my only excuse is I'm holding 2 of 3 kids and trying to browse and mediate fighting


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> 7:30 am EST and my status is still....not yet shipped.
> 
> I was also the last person around here to get the 1.2 software update. What is it with me and Amazon, they like to make me wait!
> 
> L


They are just making you wait to teach you patience.

Many years ago there was cartoon in the New Yorker showing two buzzards sitting on a dead tree in the middle of the desert. There is nothing around for miles except sand. The one buzzards is saying to the other "Patience my ass, I'm going to go kill something". I have no patience so I think of that comment when ever I'm waiting for something impatiently.

Wednesday cannot be here too soon.


----------



## kevin63

chocochibi said:


> Leslie,
> you ordered a cover too right? I had also ordered one, and I wondered if that had anything to do with the shipping status not changing because there were two items. I'm not sure if it had anything to do with it, but I cancelled my cover and it changed to shipping soon within an hour. I re-ordered my cover this morning.


I ordered both the Kindle and the Amazon cover and yesterday morning my card had been charged and the kindle order said it was preparing for shipping. Just wanted to put this in here, so it doesn't seem to matter if you ordered 2 items. It didn't effect my order. Who knows the reasoning, I gave up on that a long time ago. If nothing else, this has caused me to learn some patience (forced, of course, but none the less, I have learned to be a little (and I mean just a little) patient).


----------



## chocochibi

They're just doing it to mess with our heads


----------



## Guest

pidgeon92 said:


> As I recall, you were pretty much the last one to get the firmware update as well.... Why doesn't Amazon like you?


She is constantly spamming them with KB invitations, that's why. 

You can now get the 2 buzzards as a patch, tee-shirt, belt buckle and many other things. I nominate them for the official kindle watch mascots.


----------



## shacar

I'm new to Kindle and my order changed to shipping soon, but my card has not been charged.  Does it charge on the exact day shipped or prior to shipping?  Just anxious since I have a whole list of books I have bought for it.


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> She is constantly spamming them with KB invitations, that's why.
> 
> You can now get the 2 buzzards as a patch, tee-shirt, belt buckle and many other things. I nominate them for the official kindle watch mascots.


Love it!


----------



## kevin63

shacar said:


> I'm new to Kindle and my order changed to shipping soon, but my card has not been charged. Does it charge on the exact day shipped or prior to shipping? Just anxious since I have a whole list of books I have bought for it.


There doesn't seem to be any reasoning (at least that I can figure out) as to how they are doing it. It seems some have been moved to shipping and some have been moved to shipping and have had their card charged. I think they are just trying to get some of them ready since they probably can't do it all in one day. As long as mine is here by the 25th I don't care how they do as long as I can finally open it by the 25th! (Didn't I just say this was forcing me to learn some patience in an earlier post? Maybe it hasn't. lol)


----------



## Guest

The buzzards were mentioned in a prior post so I found them.  I should of quoted the earlier post but I was struck by lazyassednessotosis.


----------



## traceyreads

Leslie said:


> 7:30 am EST and my status is still....not yet shipped.
> 
> I was also the last person around here to get the 1.2 software update. What is it with me and Amazon, they like to make me wait!
> 
> L


Amazon must hate me too... 7:45 Pacific and mine is still in "not yet shipped"!! No cover in my order, just the Kindle. I think I ordered around the same time as Leslie.


----------



## Leslie

traceyreads said:


> Amazon must hate me too... 7:45 Pacific and mine is still in "not yet shipped"!! No cover in my order, just the Kindle. I think I ordered around the same time as Leslie.


February 5th for me.

L


----------



## Jesslyn

I got my new shipping status  .  Will be checking (and checking, and checking.....) for an update to the serial number.  Soon as I see that, I know my baby's out the door!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm not getting the K2, but I'm really excited for you guys.  Especially those of you who ordered K1 and never got it.


----------



## floridonet

Shipping soon!



> Shipment #1: Shipping Soon We are preparing these items for shipment and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed.


----------



## ReneeC

Still nothing for me


----------



## egh34

I checked all day yesterday, and so far twice today, and nothing. Not that I am sad, but I am getting worried. It still shows Feb 26th ship date, and I have no serial number yet. I suppose I will keep checking!


----------



## LauraB

I didn't get a serial number until a few hours before shipping.  But they were on "prtparing to ship" for several days. The longest a week.


----------



## fotomatt1

Mine's still on Not Yet Shipped, but my delivery date is listed as 2/26.  Has anybody actually had their delivery estimate change?


----------



## CuriousLaura

fotomatt1 said:


> Mine's still on Not Yet Shipped, but my delivery date is listed as 2/26. Has anybody actually had their delivery estimate change?


Mine changed, it's the strangest thing... 
I changed to 2day shipping when the K2 was announced, delivery estimate Feb.26
Yesterday it changed to 'Shipping Soon', my credit card was charged, AND it changed back to March 2, same date I had before I changed shipping
I'm gonna kill them or ask for my money back if they don't deliver on time....
I'm going CRAZY


----------



## Arkhan

shacar said:


> I'm new to Kindle and my order changed to shipping soon, but my card has not been charged. Does it charge on the exact day shipped or prior to shipping? Just anxious since I have a whole list of books I have bought for it.


When your order is no longer able to be changed on the account page, the charge is in the process of being made to the card and should show up at any time. I am not sure what your Credit Card company is like. For instance mine doesn't actually show the completed charge in my account but I have pending charges from Amazon and a lot lower credit limit. Unfortunately, I can't even pay the amount on my credit card because it is still considered a pending charge.


----------



## Gables Girl

Mine still shows February 25th for delivery.


----------



## Guest

The good thing about Amazon is the have a good record for being on time with their deliveries.  If they say 25FEB2K9 then you have almost 100% chance of getting it by then.


----------



## Gables Girl

Very true.  i once had a package from Amazon show up on a day the postal service didn't because of weather.  I was living up north at the time and there was a lot of snow.


----------



## Arkhan

Vampyre said:


> The good thing about Amazon is the have a good record for being on time with their deliveries. If they say 25FEB2K9 then you have almost 100% chance of getting it by then.


I even use Super Saver shipping a lot and I can't tell you how many times I actually got the package before the estimated time.


----------



## Guest

They are almost always early unless you do over night, unless yours get sent out on a Friday.  They rarely ever pay for Saturday deliveries.

12:01 on the 24'th, you will see massive numbers of Kindles shipping out.


----------



## vlapinta

I live in NJ and I use Supersaver shipping all the time. My orders are shipped out of Kentucky. Amazon always give me a 5-7 day arrival. The last two orders were delivered in 3 days! I didn't order my Kindle 2 with free shipping because it looks like Amazon was going to hold my order for a few days. I guess they wanted to get all the Kindle 2 orders that want overnight and 2 day shipping first.

Vicki


----------



## Harmakhet

Mine finally switched to shipping soon and my account was charged!!! yay!


----------



## Guest

Tuesday is going to be such a big day here and I am so gonna miss it.      I'll be out of town that night.


----------



## Atunah

I am going to be on and watching the frenzy as it unfolds. As I am not waiting for one (yet), I can just sit back with a cup of java and enjoy  

I am looking forward to the initial impressions, from the K1 owners like me of course to make up my mind, but also to those first time Kindlers and to hear their stories of looking at the screen for the first time. I know that was a moment for me, beside the box and plastic, that first look at the e screen. I hadn't seen any other e readers at that point. Whispernet pushed me over the edge of joy


----------



## dwaszak

Both mine now say shipping soon- amazon prime, next day, one ordered in early dec. 08, one ordered as a k1 owner on 2/9.  Ohhhhhhh- can't wait!


----------



## Arkhan

Mine arrived today! After spending all this time playing with it and getting acquainted I fell into some comfortable reading. The only bad thing is I actually woke up later to find that it was all a dream.


----------



## traceyreads

My status *finally* changed to Shipping Soon!!!! *Dancing a jig of joy*!!!


----------



## ladyknight33

traceyreads said:


> My status *finally* changed to Shipping Soon!!!! *Dancing a jig of joy*!!!


my did to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Time for the Snoopy dance again!


----------



## ak rain

Oh is it March 2 yet better yet is it March 9th
sylvia


----------



## Leslie

10:10 pm EST...no change....

L


----------



## ReneeC

Leslie said:


> 10:10 pm EST...no change....
> 
> L


Ditto! Hmph...


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> 10:10 pm EST...no change....
> 
> L


You still have 3 days for it to change. Hang in there, it will happen.


----------



## Atunah

Leslie said:


> 10:10 pm EST...no change....
> 
> L


Well cripey, that's what I came here to check for. What exactly did you do to the Kindle gods? 

Let me do a Miss Cleo, I predict, your status will have changed by Monday morning.


----------



## libro

My status still hasn't changed yet.  I have one-day shipping with a delivery date of 2/25.

I'd be interested to know if the people whose status changed earlier have longer shipping times?


----------



## ReneeC

Mine JUST changed to shipping soon! Due to arrive on the 26th--both the cover and K2!

Yippee! Krissy (K1) is going to have a new baby sister or brother in a few days


----------



## davem2bits

Leslie said:


> 10:10 pm EST...no change....
> 
> L


Wow, I'm a newbie with a Feb 16th order date and I already got the "Item shipping soon"

I would think, you being a K1 owner and the way you advocate for the Kindle here, they should give it to you and Mr B should hand deliver.


----------



## davem2bits

libro said:


> My status still hasn't changed yet. I have one-day shipping with a delivery date of 2/25.
> 
> I'd be interested to know if the people whose status changed earlier have longer shipping times?


What was your order date? Are you a K1 owner? I think those would factor in more than type of shipping.

But what do I no.


----------



## crebel

DH's K2 ordered 2/9 so he may stop lusting after my K1.  Status changed to Shipping Soon, Expected Delivery Feb 27 - March 3.


----------



## davem2bits

So, like the topic says, is Amazon going to "Ship early??"  Or are our K2s going to sit on the shipping doc until Tuesday?

It's not like this is a big deal Harry Potter book, EXPECT TO US!!!  We were never promised day of release deliver.  What is going to happen on Tuesday the 24th anyway?  Mr B getting a lot of face time on the boob tube?

Does your average DTB release arrive the day of release or after?  I've never preordered a book.

Where's my Clown Boyal....


----------



## meljackson

Mine hasn't changed yet either. I kept checking to see if my debit card had been charged then I remembered I paid with gift cards. I'm losing it...

Melissa


----------



## egh34

Mine finally says shipping soon!!!!! But I do not have serial number yet, and I have to wait til monday to check bank account. But still VERY EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Leslie

Atunah said:


> Well cripey, that's what I came here to check for. What exactly did you do to the Kindle gods?
> 
> Let me do a Miss Cleo, I predict, your status will have changed by Monday morning.


Actually it changed during the night. The shipping fairies arrived while I was slumbering in my bed and not the status is "shipping soon" and the order can't be changed.

Yippee!! Dare I hope it actually arrives on Tuesday, not Wednesday?

L


----------



## kevin63

Leslie said:


> Actually it changed during the night. The shipping fairies arrived while I was slumbering in my bed and not the status is "shipping soon" and the order can't be changed.
> othi
> Yippee!! Dare I hope it actually arrives on Tuesday, not Wednesday?
> 
> L


I'm right there with you. Just don't want to get my hopes up too high and be disappointed on Tuesday, but nothing wrong with wishful thinking.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Actually it changed during the night. The shipping fairies arrived while I was slumbering in my bed and not the status is "shipping soon" and the order can't be changed.
> 
> Yippee!! Dare I hope it actually arrives on Tuesday, not Wednesday?
> 
> L


That is my Dream. It would be so cool to get K2 the same day it because available.


----------



## gwen10

I am STILL holding hope that Amazon is going to actually ship tomorrow, Monday, for next day deliveries on release day, Tuesday 2/24.  We'll know tomorrow either way...


----------



## Leslie

gwen10 said:


> I am STILL holding hope that Amazon is going to actually ship tomorrow, Monday, for next day deliveries on release day, Tuesday 2/24. We'll know tomorrow either way...


I ordered a refurb Kindle on Saturday, it was due to arrive on Tuesday and the UPS guy showed up with it on Monday. Miracles DO happen...

L


----------



## RB

My order says shipping soon, but my credit card still has not been charged..??  Anyone else?


----------



## egh34

An hour ago my order said shipping soon. I just checked my bank account...it has pre-auth from Amazon. Things are progressing nicely!!!!

Ohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygod!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwillia

The Kindle Gods changed my status to "shipping soon" over night, too. I ordered my K2 on 2/11 with super saver shipping. Just checked and my bank card has been pre-authorized by Amazon. I agree, looking REAL good. Yippee!


----------



## gwen10

egh34 said:


> Ohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygodohmygod!!!!!!!!!!!


My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Guest

I just wonder what, if anything will happen after midnight on the east coast?  Will shipping start?  It would be so cool if it does.


----------



## Anne

Vampyre said:


> I just wonder what, if anything will happen after midnight on the east coast? Will shipping start? It would be so cool if it does.


That would be so cool.


----------



## chiffchaff

just checked and my status has finally changed to shipping soon.  I'm a klassic owner, placed my k2 order Feb. 9 with standard shipping and later changed to 2-day.

I have margarita mix standing by.  Now to decide which book I want to "baptize" my new kindle with...


----------



## kevin63

Vampyre said:


> I just wonder what, if anything will happen after midnight on the east coast? Will shipping start? It would be so cool if it does.


You can bet I'll be checking that after midnight tonight. I'm usually up that late anyway. It's not like I haven't been checking it every hour anyway. I'm 45 years old and have that same feeling as when I was a kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## meljackson

Mine changed last night too! I must have been in Leslie's group or something. It would be so cool if they shipped them tomorrow. 

Melissa


----------



## fotomatt1

Ordered on Friday 2/20 and mine is going to be delivered on 2/26.  My status changed to shipping soon and my credit card was charged last night!  Anybody know where the serial number will show up on my kindle account?


----------



## VMars

Vampyre said:


> I just wonder what, if anything will happen after midnight on the east coast? Will shipping start? It would be so cool if it does.


I hope so! If they can get Harry Potter books out to people on the release date, I don't see why they couldn't do that with _their own product!_

That would make this loyal Amazon customer very happy. I'd even do another happy dance. In the form of a Snoopy Dance. Vampy will provide the appropriate dancing-Snoopy post to go along with my dancing.


----------



## Guest

fotomatt1 said:


> Ordered on Friday 2/20 and mine is going to be delivered on 2/26. My status changed to shipping soon and my credit card was charged last night! Anybody know where the serial number will show up on my kindle account?


It will be on your "Manage Your Kindle" page at Amazon. There is a section called "Your Kindle(s)". If you click on edit info next to the name of your Kindle, a box will pop up. If your serial number is assigned, it will show up there.


----------



## drenee

I just got an email congratulating me on my K2.  Wonder if that means it's going to ship in the morning?  Hmmm...I don't remember an email when I got K1.

Edit: there was an additional email that I thought was for a book I just got.  When I read it, it said the K2 has shipped!!!


----------



## kevin63

drenee said:


> I just got an email congratulating me on my K2. Wonder if that means it's going to ship in the morning? Hmmm...I don't remember an email when I got K1.
> 
> Edit: there was an additional email that I thought was for a book I just got. When I read it, it said the K2 has shipped!!!


I don't have an email like that yet. Was it sent to your regular email or through your K1 email?


----------



## drenee

regular email...the email registered to my Amazon account.


----------



## gwen10

My guess is that Amazon is printing UPS or FedEx labels today for shipping tomorrow, which would trigger a shipment notification email.... please let it be true!!!!!  I I will be checking my inbox constantly on my BlackBerry!!!


----------



## libro

I just checked my status this morning and it says "items shipping soon."  That opened my eyes!    Now patience.....

(one-day shipping, est. delivery date 2/25)


----------



## drenee

It has been shipped and it's in Whitestown, IN as of 8:20a.m. today.  "Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit"


----------



## Guest

OH MY this is ver good news!


----------



## drenee

I feel guilty.  It's not for me, and I know some folks have been waiting for quite a while.  
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## nelamvr6

Wow!  Now my order is listed as "Shipping very soon".


----------



## farmwife99

I'm so excited for those of you that are waiting for your new K2s.
I can't wait to hear from you that already LOVE(D) your K1 and see what your opinions are between the two of them.
I can't justify upgrading at this time but who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Chris

I haven't received an e.mail yet but I checked my K2 order and it says preparing for shipment.  Woo Hoo!!!

Chris


----------



## drenee

It has a delivery date of Feb 25, and I can't recall which method I used.  I know I did not chose overnight.  I normally get my items from Amazon overnight no matter what shipping method I use.  Must be where I live.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WOO HOO!! My K 2 has shipped! I received a Welcome to Kindle email from Amazon also. I was OOT and had no internet access since Friday PM and just got home to this.   I used my Amazon Prime free shipper.


----------



## traceyreads

No shipping notice for me yet  Still says "shipping soon" with delivery on the 25th...


----------



## ELDogStar

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> WOO HOO!! My K 2 has shipped! I received a Welcome to Kindle email from Amazon also. I was OOT and had no internet access since Friday PM and just got home to this.  I used my Amazon Prime free shipper.


It HAS shipped? Then you should get it in two business days, Tuesday.
Can this be true? Dare I dream?

EL


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

traceyreads said:


> No shipping notice for me yet  Still says "shipping soon" with delivery on the 25th...


I think everyone will receive them in the next couple of days.


----------



## Stephanie924

traceyreads said:


> No shipping notice for me yet  Still says "shipping soon" with delivery on the 25th...


Mine too and no e-mail yet. What a great surprise if we get them early!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ELDogStar said:


> It HAS shipped? Then you should get it in two business days, Tuesday.
> Can this be true? Dare I dream?
> 
> EL


I had to read the email again. The email was sent today and I have a tracking number and it has shipped *but* my estimated delivery date says March 2. I used my Prime for Klassic and it arrived earlier than I anticipated so I'm hoping K 2 will also. I am thinking 24 or 25th. Use Prime with K 2 also.


----------



## ELDogStar

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I had to read the email again. The email was sent today and I have a tracking number and it has shipped *but* my estimated delivery date says March 2. I used my Prime for Klassic and it arrived earlier than I anticipated so I'm hoping K 2 will also. I am thinking 24 or 25th. Use Prime with K 2 also.


Prime gives you 2 biz day shipping hence I figure Tues or at the worst Wed and that is fully 2 days ahead of what we anticipated, with a Tuesday ship date.

WOO effing HOO!

EL

P.S. I did have my first K dream night before last.


----------



## Leslie

meljackson said:


> Mine changed last night too! I must have been in Leslie's group or something. It would be so cool if they shipped them tomorrow.
> 
> Melissa


Except now, of course, we are expecting bad weather which screws everything up. Grrr.....

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I got my Item Has Shipped email with a tracking number this morning!


----------



## davem2bits

Leslie said:


> Except now, of course, we are expecting bad weather which screws everything up. Grrr.....
> 
> L


I hope you get to the liquor store and the Oscar watching party before the bad weather kicks in.


----------



## davem2bits

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I got my Item Has Shipped email with a tracking number this morning!


ON Sunday?

It is still Sunday isn't it? If not, who won the best actor award?


----------



## Leslie

davem2bits said:


> I hope you get to the liquor store and the Oscar watching party before the bad weather kicks in.


Good reminder. Let me go check the inventory....

L


----------



## Gables Girl

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I got my Item Has Shipped email with a tracking number this morning!


Okay Linda, who do you know at Amazon? Are you secretly related to Jeff Bezos? There has to be some explanation for this.


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I got my Item Has Shipped email with a tracking number this morning!


What Item was shipped?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

My K 2 has shipped. I have no explanation GG.   If I were related or knew Bezos I would have had one a long time ago.


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My K 2 has shipped. I have no explanation GG.  If I were related or knew Bezos I would have had one a long time ago.


Wow I am happy for you does the tracking number tell you when it will arriive.?? Mine says shipping soon and the K2 been charge to my Amazon card.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anne said:


> Wow I am happy for you does the tracking number tell you when it will arriive.?? Mine says shipping soon and its been charge to my Amazon card.


My estimated delivery date is MAR 2 but I used my Prime so I hope by the 25th. I used Prime with my Klassic & it was earlier than I expected.


----------



## Gables Girl

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My K 2 has shipped. I have no explanation GG.  If I were related or knew Bezos I would have had one a long time ago.


Okay, I was just trying to figure out the shipping order. Leslie and I seem to be at the back of the pack on upgrades and shipping.  I know I spend way too much with them to have my status be that low based upon dollars spent at Amazon. Must be some weird algorithm they use or else they draw names out of a hat.


----------



## davem2bits

davem2bits said:


> I hope you get to the liquor store and the Oscar watching party before the bad weather kicks in.





Leslie said:


> Good reminder. Let me go check the inventory....


Did you bring a bottle back from that inventory check? Do you know who's hosting this year? I miss Bob Hope. Do you think they would dare bring Letterman back?

Your welcome. I know you are looking for any excuse to drag out that ackman pic agin. 

Did you hear Joan Rivers WROTE A BOOK!!! I wonder if I am in it? Thinly veiled of course; she knows I would sue her plastic a$$ off if she told about me. I'm going kill some time by going over to Amazon and see if it is availabe as Kbook.

Oh the wait for my K2 is killing me. Maybe I'm the victim in Joan's book, it is a murder mystery.


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My estimated delivery date is MAR 2 but I used my Prime so I hope by the 25th. I used Prime with my Klassic & it was earlier than I expected.


I have Amazon Prime. This time I paid $3.99 for overnight shipping. If yours has shipped maybe there is a chance some of ours will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Gables Girl

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My estimated delivery date is MAR 2 but I used my Prime so I hope by the 25th. I used Prime with my Klassic & it was earlier than I expected.


Could it be that they are shipping the ground ones first because they know they won't get there before Tuesday and then they will ship the 2 days and then the overnights. I know I'm scheduled for the 25th and I think Leslie is too. That sort of makes sense in way.


----------



## Anne

Gables Girl said:


> Could it be that they are shipping the ground ones first because they know they won't get there before Tuesday and then they will ship the 2 days and then the overnights. I know I'm scheduled for the 25th and I think Leslie is too. That sort of makes sense in way.


I am scheduled for mine to be delivered on the 25th.


----------



## davem2bits

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I got my Item Has Shipped email with a tracking number this morning!


What shipping company was used? UPS, Fed Ex, USPS, other?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

davem2bits said:


> What shipping company was used? UPS, Fed Ex, USPS, other?


They shipped it USPS, my K 1 was delivered by Fed Ex. I don't remember choosing a shipping method. All I know is I used my Prime.


----------



## ElLector

Okay, this is my thought:  My debit card was charged, and, usually, Amazon charges when the item is being shipped.  Is it being shipped earlier?  My message still reads, "Item shipping soon," but there have been times when the estimated shipping date doesn't match with the actual delivery date.  I have gotten my item before the delivery date, and, in other times, after the delivery date.  That can either work for you or against you, especially if you have made plans for that particular day, i.e., taking a day off from work.  

Man, this feels like detective work, or some Einsteinian formula that I'm trying to theorize.    Just send my darned Kindle 2 already!  I think I do have Kindletosis.


----------



## Leslie

davem2bits said:


> What shipping company was used? UPS, Fed Ex, USPS, other?


Every Amazon package that I have had shipped to me at my office has always come UPS.

At home, I get a few from USPS, but the office is always UPS.

L


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> Every Amazon package that I have had shipped to me at my office has always come UPS.
> 
> At home, I get a few from USPS, but the office is always UPS.
> 
> L


I get everything UPS, never USPS.


----------



## Mitch G

I chose 1 day shipping (3.99 with prime) and received my "shipped" email today.  Amazon still shows the delivery estimate as 2/25, but Fed-Ex shows 2/24.  I'm hoping for Tuesday!


----------



## traceyreads

Puglover said:


> I chose 1 day shipping (3.99 with prime) and received my "shipped" email today. Amazon still shows the delivery estimate as 2/25, but Fed-Ex shows 2/24. I'm hoping for Tuesday!


No fair! I also chose 1 day shipping with Amazon Prime but no shipped email yet. Why does Amazon hate me?


----------



## scrappergirl

I also had an email to that my K2 had shipped.  I did super saver shippiing so not expected until 3-2 but I'm thinking it will possibly be here by Fri. or at least I'm hoping.


----------



## Lilly

Greetings from Amazon.com.

We thought you'd like to know that we shipped your items, and that this 
completes your order.

You can track the status of this order, and all your orders, online by 
visiting Your Account at http://www.amazon.com/gp/css/history/view.html

There you can:
* Track your shipment
* View the status of unshipped items 
* Cancel unshipped items 
* Return items 
* And do much more

The following items have been shipped to you by Amazon.com: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Qty Item Price Shipped Subtotal

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Amazon.com items (Sold by Amazon.com, LLC):

1 Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wir... $359.00 1 $359.00

Shipped via USPS

Tracking number:

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Item Subtotal: $359.00
Shipping and handling: $6.98

Total: $365.98

Paid by Mastercard: $365.98


----------



## Leslie

No charge on my credit card, no email from Amazon.

L


----------



## Mitch G

Mine too!!


----------



## Atunah

Oh no Leslie, not again  .


----------



## ChrisIsBored

What's the date for you expected delivery?


----------



## Mitch G

I have amazon prime and chose 1-day shipping.  Mine shows as "shipped" and fed-ex tracking estimates delivery 2/24!  I'm hoping that is correct!
Now I'm really glad I changed my shipping from free 2-day to 3.99 1-day.  I'm just soooo excited.


----------



## gwen10

Lilly said:


> The following items have been shipped to you by Amazon.com:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Qty Item Price Shipped Subtotal
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Amazon.com items (Sold by Amazon.com, LLC):
> 
> 1 Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wir... $359.00 1 $359.00
> 
> Shipped via *USPS*


Shipped via USPS? That is interesting...


----------



## traceyreads

Amazon must have something against Leslie and me... no shipping, no charges...


----------



## Lilly

ChrisIsBored said:


> What's the date for you expected delivery?


March 2nd but I'll get it way before; I had it sent to Atlanta at the CNN Center where I work as Business Analysts!


----------



## Lilly

gwen10 said:


> Shipped via USPS? That is interesting...


That's how I received the Kindle 1 too. I was hoping for UPS because USPS tracking system sucks! UH


----------



## intinst

That's great Lilly. I am glad you will soon be together with your new Kindle. I am really enjoying mine! (used to be yours)


----------



## Leslie

traceyreads said:


> Amazon must have something against Leslie and me... no shipping, no charges...


Yes...but who knows, I may be pleasantly surprised. It has happened before.

L


----------



## Lilly

intinst said:


> That's great Lilly. I am glad you will soon be together with your new Kindle. I am really enjoying mine! (used to be yours)


Thanks Intinst; I'm just glad my klassic Kindle found a loving home.


----------



## Anne

Great Lily I am so happy for you.


----------



## pidgeon92

traceyreads said:


> No fair! I also chose 1 day shipping with Amazon Prime but no shipped email yet. Why does Amazon hate me?


Don't worry, they hate Leslie more....


----------



## Britt

So jealous that Kindles are shipping already!! I told my boyfriend that if I get mine before Thursday, he has to hold it hostage and not give it to me under any circumstances whatsoever (I have a midterm on Thursday and if I get my Kindle before then, studying will go right out the window!)


----------



## ElLector

Yes, I'm also an Amazon Prime member!!  No "Item Shipped" message yet!  Arrrrrrgh!


----------



## Jesslyn

I am very happy for you, but also in a state of extreme jealousy!


----------



## Anju 

I am so totally excited for all of y'all !

KBoards will be quiet next week as K2s arrive  

Leslie you should have used a pseudonym


----------



## meljackson

I have one day shipping and mine hasn't shipped yet. I wonder if they are fixing it where as many people get it on the same day as they can. In a way that wouldn't be fair though as some people paid extra for one day shipping so I don't know. 

Melissa


----------



## Abby

traceyreads said:


> No fair! I also chose 1 day shipping with Amazon Prime but no shipped email yet. Why does Amazon hate me?


No email here either. I've been obsessively checking all day too. I practically jumped down DHs throat earlier when I noticed that whatever he had been playing with was screwing with the wireless network. A shipped email today would make a very nice birthday present.


----------



## crebel

E-mail received - K2 has shipped!  Tracking information says it left the Campbellsville, KY facility today and is in transit - estimated delivery 2/28.  As of 10 a.m. this morning, debit account had still not been withdrawn - wierd!


----------



## ELDogStar

I think it depends a lot on where we are located and  from what distribution point the K is being shipped out of.

With my 2 day Prime service I usually get items in 2 business days, occasionally in 1 and very rarely in 3. When it takes 3 days it is always from a much further distribution point. I do not know where they are located but one is in northern or central NJ and I can get 1 day service from there at times.

EL


----------



## ElLector

Hey, Leslie, have you read UR yet?  If you get the pink Kindle, throw it out!!!!! And Run!!!


----------



## davem2bits

Puglover said:


> I have amazon prime and chose 1-day shipping. Mine shows as "shipped" and fed-ex tracking estimates delivery 2/24! I'm hoping that is correct!
> Now I'm really glad I changed my shipping from free 2-day to 3.99 1-day. I'm just soooo excited.


Uh oh!! Not Fed Ex!! I got my mailman and UPS guy down. Mailman is always by between 12:00 and 12:30. UPS is by before 10:00 (My choice for Kindle shipper!!!) But the Fed Ex guy never arrives at the same time!! I can't use my old friend Crown Royal to help pass the time. Gotta keep my wits about me for when the precious arrives!!!


----------



## meljackson

That's a good point, Eric. 

Melissa


----------



## ElLector

As we await the arrival of our precious little device, I have noticed that many of my fellow members are getting different shipping messages.  Some state that Item is shipping soon with credit card being charged, others state that item has been shipped with no credit card being charged.  Is it just me, or is Amazon teasing us?  

Hey!  How awesome would it be if an Amazon employee calls you and says, "Hi, Ariel, your Amazon Kindle has been shipped, so it should get there tomorrow.  Stay home cause the UPS guy needs you to sign off on shipment.  Hey, if you happen to have any problems, just call me, okay?"  Yeah, I know.  It's wishful thinking.


----------



## pomlover2586

I called Amazon.....mine hasn't shipped yet but the guy I spoke with said most of them should ship by this evening!!!!!


----------



## Anju 

Fingers crossed for no bad weather or accidents bad things happening on the roads

I'm so excited for y'all


----------



## Dedalus

I received an email saying my Kindle shipped Feb 22, no credit card charged yet, with delivery date for Friday Mar 3 (I chose free shipping). Under "Manage my Kindle" I now have a serial number for it (click "Edit Info" under "My Kindle(s)


----------



## Jesslyn

I cannot express my degree of bummed-out-edness that I have not yet gotten my shipping notice. Just a thought, I'm in California so maybe location is a factor.  What about you all?


----------



## ElLector

Hi Jesslyn, I live in California as well, but mine says Shipping Soon.  Keep checking your account page on Amazon as they update it, or check your email.


----------



## Jesslyn

I have a shipping soon status, but of the locations that were noted as already shipped, they seem to be on the east coast.


----------



## davem2bits

ElLector said:


> How awesome would it be if an Amazon employee calls you and says, "Hi, Ariel,


Hey buddy, my names not Ariel and I don't want to talk to anybody right now!! I'm waiting for a very important package to arrive and can't see the street from the phone.


----------



## ELDogStar

Jesslyn said:


> I have a shipping soon status, but of the locations that were noted as already shipped, they seem to be on the east coast.


Our day IS 3 hours older than your! ;-)

EL


----------



## pomlover2586

I wonder how long it will take of me hitting F5 every 30 seconds before my computer slaps me and says "enough already!"


----------



## crebel

Jesslyn said:


> I have a shipping soon status, but of the locations that were noted as already shipped, they seem to be on the east coast.


My K2 is listed as shipped today from the Kentucky warehouse to Iowa and tracking lists as in-transit!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I want a shipping notice.....


----------



## davem2bits

pomlover2586 said:


> I wonder how long it will take of me hitting F5 every 30 seconds before my computer slaps me and says "enough already!"


Thanks, I forgot about that key stroke and my left mouse button broke several hours ago.


----------



## crebel

luvmy4brats said:


> I want a shipping notice.....


We want you to have one too!


----------



## davem2bits

crebel said:


> My K2 is listed as shipped today from the Kentucky warehouse to Iowa and tracking lists as in-transit!


What's your ETA? Where you at?


----------



## Jesslyn

ELDogStar said:


> Our day IS 3 hours older than your! ;-)
> 
> EL


Now that is a happy thought!


----------



## MichelleR

With apologies to Will Shakespeare, I think we stand on the brink of a beautiful morn:

 
   We few, we happy few, we band of brothers and sisters;
   For he or she today that waits for his  or her book reader with me
   Shall be my brother or sister; be he or she ne'er so vile,
   This day shall gentle his or her condition:
   And gentlemen and women in America now abed
   Shall think themselves accursed they were not here,
   And hold their manhoods/womanhoods cheap whiles any speaks
   That waited with us upon Kindle Deux delivery day.


----------



## jwt0001

Just got my "shipped" notice.

It had a UPS tracking #.  I also got my Welcome to Kindle letter immediately afterward.

Guess what I'll be doing on Tuesday?


----------



## LSbookend

I'm in WV why do I not have a shipping notice? Wouldn't mine come from the KY warehouse. Of course I'm near PA too.
:::grumble, grumble, grumble, accompanied by whine, whine, whine:::


----------



## crebel

davem2bits said:


> What's your ETA? Where you at?


Estimated delivery 2/28, but I have never had anything take that long once I've been told its shipped regardless of shipping method. I'm in Ottumwa, Iowa. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it and this is supposed to be DH's K2 (keep repeating mantra as necessary "I love Radar, my K1; I love Radar, the K2 is not mine"


----------



## stu11926

Hmmm...nothing has changed on my Amazon account and my credit card hasn't been charged yet, but I did go into "Temporary Authorizations" on my online credit card site and found that the $370.98 is there (2 day shipping).  It won't be long now!


----------



## John Steinbeck

jwt0001 said:


> Guess what I'll be doing on Tuesday?


Locked in a dark room and quietly petting your electronic dream machine?


----------



## jwt0001

Oh, and I just checked...

My serial # has appeared in my Manage My Kindle section, along with an email address...


----------



## lynninva

Some of this variation may be due to what carrier/delivery service is being used.  I don't know if they send out the shipping notice when the documents with the tracking number are printed, or if it is when the carrier actually picks up.

Based on the tremendous volume of orders they will be shipping, I assume that they are generating batches for shipment, based on varying criteria: carrier, service type, shipping zone, etc.  So the communication is probably going out as each batch is finished, or as that truck is dispatched.

I was really excited Friday night to see that my order had changed to 'shipping soon.'  Still no shipment e-mail, or serial number, though.  This will be my first Kindle - I ordered 1/17 & selected Prime one day service; I live in VA.

I hope that they are shipping all our orders early  - the wait is killing me.


----------



## dwaszak

Mine has said shipping soon since Friday!!! My account has been charged- I want my "shipped" email!!!!!!  Ugh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## traceyreads

pidgeon92 said:


> Don't worry, they hate Leslie more....


That makes me feel a little better..


----------



## LSbookend

J. Steinbeck said:


> Locked in a dark room and quietly petting your electronic dream machine?


With a booklight of course.


----------



## Guest

davem2bits said:


> I hope you get to the liquor store and the Oscar watching party before the bad weather kicks in.


Don't forget, we will have our own Oscar watching party here in the chat room. BYOB!


----------



## NitroStitch

pomlover2586 said:


> I called Amazon.....mine hasn't shipped yet but the guy I spoke with said most of them should ship by this evening!!!!!


Ooooh, that sounds GOOD! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Sherlock

I've come to the conclusion that whoever is supposed to be shipping mine has been on break too long.  He/she needs to get back to work!


----------



## Guest

> P.S. I did have my first K dream night before last.


We have you now.....*evil*


----------



## Sherlock

pomlover2586 said:


> I called Amazon.....mine hasn't shipped yet but the guy I spoke with said most of them should ship by this evening!!!!!


That would be awesome! My DH has been keeping himself busy in the garage for the last hour or two...........I think he's trying to avoid me. Could it be I'm acting unhinged??


----------



## dwaszak

Damn staight- pull out the whips, let's get to workk boys- get those kindles shipped!!!!


----------



## gwen10

pomlover2586 said:


> I called Amazon.....mine hasn't shipped yet but the guy I spoke with said most of them should ship by this evening!!!!!


I called, too  - but the girl I spoke with wasn't as 'cooperative' as the guy you spoke with. She said that absolutely not, the K2s aren't shipping until 2/24. I hope she is wrong....


----------



## ELDogStar

gwen10 said:


> I called, too  - but the girl I spoke with wasn't as 'cooperative' as the guy you spoke with. She said that absolutely not, the K2s aren't shipping until 2/24. I hope she is wrong....


She is a LIAR!

EL


----------



## gwen10

ELDogStar said:


> She is a LIAR!
> 
> EL


Thank you for saying what I *really* wanted to say!


----------



## BruceS

Are all of you who have received the e-mail or found the new Kindle on your account people who were in the K1 waiting list?


----------



## MichelleR

Her shift just started and as soon as she hung up the phone the person next to her corrected her.


----------



## crebel

Nope, am a K1 owner since 07/08!


----------



## pomlover2586

OK so I paid for overnight shipping......assuming my K2 ships on the 24th I'm scheduled to get it on the 25th. While mine has not shipped yet, other peoples have......people who have ordered overnight shipping- yet they're saying that UPS estimates delivery on the 24th??

If it ships today 2/22 shouldn't people with overnight be receiving it 2/23


----------



## dwaszak

K1 owner since Nov., backordered -k1 from Dec.16, amazon prime for years-both ordered next day.


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> Don't forget, we will have our own Oscar watching party here in the chat room. BYOB!


Can I BYOB with Diet Coke? I"m still getting over the wake for Lulubelle, plus I have to work tomorrow to pay for my K2.


----------



## LauraB

pomlover2586 said:


> OK so I paid for overnight shipping......assuming my K2 ships on the 24th I'm scheduled to get it on the 25th. While mine has not shipped yet, other peoples have......people who have ordered overnight shipping- yet they're saying that UPS estimates delivery on the 24th??
> 
> If it ships today 2/22 shouldn't people with overnight be receiving it 2/23


Amazon says on their delivery page that they have no pick up on Saturday or Sunday for 1 or 2 day shipping. So if someone who ordered "overnight" ie 1 day, it will not be picked up until tomorrow by the carrier, so the overnight would be 23rd and delivery 24th.


----------



## ELDogStar

pomlover2586 said:


> OK so I paid for overnight shipping......assuming my K2 ships on the 24th I'm scheduled to get it on the 25th. While mine has not shipped yet, other peoples have......people who have ordered overnight shipping- yet they're saying that UPS estimates delivery on the 24th??
> 
> If it ships today 2/22 shouldn't people with overnight be receiving it 2/23


NO!

Sorry for yelling...

Overnight or any estimates is almost always based on business days ie Monday - Friday.
I just ordred something from Amazon with free 2 day shipping (Prime) it is going to arrive to me this coming Wednesday. 2 days after Monday, (not Sunday.)

Amazon has been very good to me with their delivery estimations.

FWIW,
EL


----------



## davem2bits

crebel said:


> Estimated delivery 2/28, but I have never had anything take that long once I've been told its shipped regardless of shipping method. I'm in Ottumwa, Iowa. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it and this is supposed to be DH's K2 (keep repeating mantra as necessary "I love Radar, my K1; I love Radar, the K2 is not mine"


How attached are you to this guy? How long does divorce and remarriage take in Iowa? I'd be satisfied with a K1.


----------



## crebel

pomlover2586 said:


> If it ships today 2/22 shouldn't people with overnight be receiving it 2/23


Not likely because of Business Days, but it is our sincere and heartfelt prayer that everyone does!


----------



## Guest

You can pretty much bring what ever you want...I use BYOB to mean beverage, not booze exclusively.


----------



## bookfiend

I don't get it.... My husband ordered my kindle on Nov. 26.  (it seems like years of agonized waiting)  our ship date has bounced more times than a dropped bowl of JELLO.  We got the Feb. 9 email saying ship on the 2/24.  But now the ship date is March 2.  I don't have much hair left in my head!!!!  Why are so many people who ordered Looooong after me getting theirs weeks sooner than me?  Does Amazon hate me and want me to be miserable that much longer?


----------



## pomlover2586

Wishful thinking I guess.......thanks all for clarifying!


----------



## crebel

davem2bits said:


> How attached are you to this guy? How long does divorce and remarriage take in Iowa? I'd be satisfied with a K1.


Lol! Very attached (besides he is also my lawyer so ixnay on the ivorceday)! I really do love my K1 and DH offered to upgrade to K2 for me and I UNSELFISHLY told him "No, get K2 for yourself honey!"


----------



## LSbookend

bookfiend said:


> I don't get it.... My husband ordered my kindle on Nov. 26. (it seems like years of agonized waiting) our ship date has bounced more times than a dropped bowl of JELLO. We got the Feb. 9 email saying ship on the 2/24. But now the ship date is March 2. I don't have much hair left in my head!!!! Why are so many people who ordered Looooong after me getting theirs weeks sooner than me? Does Amazon hate me and want me to be miserable that much longer?


You poor thing. My arrival date is 2-25. What kind of shipping did you get?
BTW welcome to the boards.


----------



## davem2bits

ELDogStar said:


> NO!
> 
> Sorry for yelling...


ouch. please, some of us are recovering from a crown royal binge. but, that's ok, i have to start detoxing because my k2 might be here sooner than expected. apology accepted.


----------



## Jesslyn

luvmy4brats said:


> I want a shipping notice.....


Heavy sigh....me too. I am sick to death of being last.


----------



## bookfiend

I used free delivery, so my delivery date is 3/9-3/12.  I think my anxiety level will go down once it is shipped and on its way home.


----------



## davem2bits

crebel said:


> Lol! Very attached (besides he is also my lawyer so ixnay on the ivorceday)! I really do love my K1 and DH offered to upgrade to K2 for me and I UNSELFISHLY told him "No, get K2 for yourself honey!"


Married to a Lawyer!!! Please accept my applogy. Please accept my apology for anything I say or do in the future. If that is not enough. I have about 4.38 in my change jar. It's yours even if it costs me $7.97 to send it to you. Why don't I just send you a $25 gift card and we can forget this whole ugly incident.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm happy for everyone getting their shipping notices...really I am. That being said, I'm going to be more than a bit peeved with Amazon if people who didn't pay for next-day get theirs before or on the same day as me. I paid extra to get mine first. If super saver shippers get theirs at the same time as me, what was the point of paying extra?

No flames please (I know 99.5% of you won't but there are a few I'm not so sure of) I'm tired, sore and cranky so take what I say with a grain of salt.

There's no method to Amazon's madness as far I can see. I've seen shipping notices from people across the country, people who have super saver, Prime, or upgraded to Next day. I've seen 1st timers and multiple owners get notices... It doens't seem to matter if they've been waiting months or just ordered either.

<sigh> I'm trying to be patient, really, really I am. It will here when it gets here...

I almost feel like it's that 9th month of pregnancy and you know it will be any day, but you feel like you're going to be pregnant forever..Even when you have a scheduled induction date..There's still that hope it will come earlier.


----------



## gwen10

Don't get mad at me for saying this, but I think it is unfair that (it appears) Amazon is shipping to people who ordered later but selected upgraded (1 and 2 day) shipping before the people who ordered back in Nov and Dec and used the free shipping option.  I feel bad for those of you who are in this position - you have been waiting for months!!!

They should ship the backorders first (anything before 2/9, in date order and by delivery method), and then ship the 2/9 (and after) orders by delivery method - next day, 2nd day, etc.

I ordered on 2/9, during the announcement.  I selected next day air so hopefully I will have my K2 on the 25th (or 24th!), but I still feel like the people who have  been waiting longest should be shipped their K2s first.


----------



## Guest

...unless, they ship out after midnight tonight.  Then it's technically Monday.


----------



## LSbookend

TY gwen.

Still waiting on my shipping notice.


----------



## MichelleR

I think paying for overnight or 2 day shipping gives you a guarantee the rest don't have. If the supplies are there, the supersavers might get it just as fast, but they would have had to go to the back of the line had there not been enough to go around. I guess time will tell.


----------



## bookfiend

gwen10 said:


> Don't get mad at me for saying this, but I think it is unfair that (it appears) Amazon is shipping to people who ordered later but selected upgraded (1 and 2 day) shipping before the people who ordered back in Nov and Dec and used the free shipping option. I feel bad for those of you who are in this position - you have been waiting for months!!!
> 
> They should ship the backorders first (anything before 2/9, in date order), and then sort the 2/9 orders and ship by delivery method - next day, 2nd day, etc.
> 
> I ordered on 2/9, during the announcement. I selected next day air so hopefully I will have my K2 on the 25th (or 24th!), but I still feel like the people who have been waiting longest should be shipped their K2s first.


It makes me feel better that someone out there feels my pain


----------



## LauraB

Vampyre said:


> ...unless, they ship out after midnight tonight. Then it's technically Monday.


And then the overnight would be from Monday to Tuesday.


----------



## MonaSW

From the moment they put the item into the shipper's hands, it will get to you overnight.


----------



## Leslie

We have three different threads on shipping, folks. I am going to merge some of these together.

Thanks,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## LauraB

MonaSW said:


> From the moment they put the item into the shipper's hands, it will get to you overnight.


Right, but I'm saying I If they pick it up in the middle of the night tonight (from Sunday to Monday) I think they would consider Monday/Tuesday to be the night. At least that is how it always worked, 4 times!! with my Kindle 1. Maybe it will be different this time, *shrugs*


----------



## dfwillia

Count me in the "My Kindle has Shipped" group with the welcome email. I also have my Kindle email address and serial number filled in under "Manage Your Kindle. Because I ordered on 2/12 and did the super saver, I am really astonished to see it ship so fast. I have the tracking number so can see it getting closer to my hot little hands. I am totally psyched.


----------



## Raiden333

Got my notice! Says it's shipped and it's due here on Friday. Paid for ground, not super-saver.


----------



## Jesslyn

BruceS said:


> Are all of you who have received the e-mail or found the new Kindle on your account people who were in the K1 waiting list?


I have a status of shipping soon. order originally for the k2


----------



## VMars

Mine hasn't shippied yet.  

I have no more patience left! I hope it ships tonight.


----------



## ginaf20697

Argh didn't think they'd be shipping so soon. Now I'm going to spend the next few days trying to find something to put it in until my cover comes.


----------



## Sherlock

dfwillia said:


> Count me in the "My Kindle has Shipped" group with the welcome email. I also have my Kindle email address and serial number filled in under "Manage Your Kindle. Because I ordered on 2/12 and did the super saver, I am really astonished to see it ship so fast. I have the tracking number so can see it getting closer to my hot little hands. I am totally psyched.


I don't get it...........is there any rhyme or reason?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sherlock said:


> I don't get it...........is there any rhyme or reason?


None that I can see..


----------



## Guest

If there is a method to the madness, I fail to see it.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> I want a shipping notice.....


I what a shipping notice too. I just took a nap and kept dreaming about getting a shipping notice. Oh well maybe I will get a shipping notice soon.


----------



## Leslie

Sherlock said:


> I don't get it...........is there any rhyme or reason?


I suppose if we were experts in inventory and shipping management, we might be able to figure something out.

L


----------



## dreamer333

gwen10 said:


> Don't get mad at me for saying this, but I think it is unfair that (it appears) Amazon is shipping to people who ordered later but selected upgraded (1 and 2 day) shipping before the people who ordered back in Nov and Dec and used the free shipping option. I feel bad for those of you who are in this position - you have been waiting for months!!!
> 
> They should ship the backorders first (anything before 2/9, in date order and by delivery method), and then ship the 2/9 (and after) orders by delivery method - next day, 2nd day, etc.
> 
> I ordered on 2/9, during the announcement. I selected next day air so hopefully I will have my K2 on the 25th (or 24th!), but I still feel like the people who have been waiting longest should be shipped their K2s first.


I think it's fine that those who ordered in January and February and have one- or two-day shipping should receive their K2s at the same time as those who ordered in November and December, as there seem to be enough to go around--BUT I don't understand why those of us who ordered in 2008 would not also be receiving shipping notices now! My account didn't say "shipping soon" until early Saturday a.m., and that status hasn't changed since then. Mine has been on order since December 12th. It's frustrating enough to have to wait so long--but then to see that people who have ordered in the last few weeks already have tracking and serial #s ahead of those who have been waiting several MONTHS is way beyond frustrating!!! Whatever happened to shipping in the order received

   

(End of Rant)


----------



## bookfiend

Ive waited so long already, it seems unfair for them to push my ship date back another week.  If only I had ordered the day before, I would have gotten a K1, and be reading happily in bliss right now.


----------



## davem2bits

Leslie said:


> I suppose if we were experts in inventory and shipping management, we might be able to figure something out.
> 
> L


Probably not. I work for a distributor in the Pacific NW and haven't figured out how we do things yet? Let alone what Amazon is up to here.

And this has nothing to do with my affinity for Crown Royal.


----------



## dfwillia

dfwillia said:


> Count me in the "My Kindle has Shipped" group with the welcome email. I also have my Kindle email address and serial number filled in under "Manage Your Kindle. Because I ordered on 2/12 and did the super saver, I am really astonished to see it ship so fast. ...


Sorry I seem to have butted ahead in line, folks. I don't get it either. Maybe Amazon wanted to get the huge number of books I have waiting to download out of their WhisperNet cue. Hope you all get good news really soon.


----------



## kari

I'm so excited!  I got the shipping email, tracking number and the serial number is on my account now.  It's on the way!  Yippeee!!!!!


----------



## kzav

Sherlock said:


> I don't get it...........is there any rhyme or reason?


I'm guessing that some distribution centers are just working faster than others, or uploading their work into Amazon's computers faster than others. But that's just a guess.


MichelleR said:


> I think paying for overnight or 2 day shipping gives you a guarantee the rest don't have. If the supplies are there, the supersavers might get it just as fast, but they would have had to go to the back of the line had there not been enough to go around. I guess time will tell.


I used SuperSaver, and, although I hope it ships soon (still says "Shipping Soon", but my card has been charged), I accepted the risk that it could take a few extras days. But if there aren't enough to go around (perish the thought), Amazon should still go by date ordered to determine who gets them. I mean, I ordered in November, I think it would be a little unfair to get bumped until Amazon makes more Kindles by someone who ordered today and happened to put in for overnight shipping.


----------



## Leslie

dreamer333 said:


> Whatever happened to shipping in the order received
> 
> 
> 
> (End of Rant)


I think that became obsolete with the demise of the Pony Express.

L


----------



## ELDogStar

I think everyone should just be glad that shipping has started and that means everyone will be getting their Ks pretty soon.

FWIW I am also one of the longest to wait.
Mine was ordered 1-2 days after Thanksgiving.

So I understand the frustration, but I am also SIMPLY EXCITED to have a end in sight!

(PS Mine is a gift so I can't track or watch Amazon updates etc, it was ordered by a (very good) friend, mas gift) shipping to my address, 2 day Prime (free) shipping.)

Eric (Still the dog trainer, so what do you do?)


----------



## ELDogStar

I am also REALLY sure that Amazon has produced more than needed for all of us right now.
But maybe that is just the optimist in me talking.

Better than getting and ulcer...

Eric


----------



## dfwillia

Maybe the distribution center is a factor. Mine left Whitestown IN today at 1:11 pm and is coming east to PA. Shipped via USPS.


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> I am also REALLY sure that Amazon has produced more than needed for all of us right now.
> But maybe that is just the optimist in me talking.
> 
> Better than getting and ulcer...
> 
> Eric


I think that too, Eric. I think they have plenty of Kindles to ship as well as Kindles in inventory for new orders.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I just got the email that my SIL shipped. It should be in Chicago on February 28th. Hopefully it will arrive there sooner. Now to get my brother to mail me a check...

I am a bit baffled as to why my SIL has shipped and my Aunt's has not. Weird


----------



## dreamer333

dfwillia said:


> Maybe the distribution center is a factor. Mine left Whitestone IN today at 1:11 pm and is coming east to PA.


I'm in California, and my Amazon purchases usually originate in Campbellesville, KY. I've seen that others have received shipping notices indicating that warehouse. I've also seen notices indicating Indiana. Any others?


----------



## Sherlock

OK -- here's something I found posted on Amazon forum a few minutes ago (wanted to see if there was also a frenzy there...)

Someone emailed CS to say how excited they were and received this in the reply, "We have preshipped some Kindles, so that they will arrive on release date, a special treat that we are doing for the backordered Kindle customers."  The person who got this did not have a backorder...it was a recent order.  Go figure.


----------



## dreamer333

Leslie said:


> I think that became obsolete with the demise of the Pony Express.
> 
> L


I think you're right--now it's all mathematical!


----------



## davem2bits

dreamer333 said:


> Whatever happened to shipping in the order received
> 
> (End of Rant)


I think I figured it out!! Amazon is shipping in descending order based on your credit card limit. Those shipped first have more money to spend on Kbooks. This may have been in the economic recovery package or else Amazon just need the money.


----------



## ELDogStar

Sherlock said:


> OK -- here's something I found posted on Amazon forum a few minutes ago (wanted to see if there was also a frenzy there...)
> 
> Someone emailed CS to say how excited they were and received this in the reply, "We have preshipped some Kindles, so that they will arrive on release date, a special treat that we are doing for the backordered Kindle customers." The person who got this did not have a backorder...it was a recent order. Go figure.


I also do not tend to believe everything that someone says occurred.
(Especially on a board that is not this one!)

People say stuff just to say stuff and create a frenzy...


----------



## egh34

This may fall under the heading of shipping early, but I was so confused my this it has addled my brain!

My bank debit card that I used for buying my Kindle 2 shows that Amazon put through a pre-authorization, but it is dated for 2-25. My ship date shows 2-26 (with 2 day shipping) and my status shows that it is shipping soon, and I do not yet have a serial number. I am going to bury my head and came back up on the 26th. My Kindle, regardless, should bbe here that day. I just cannot take any more.


----------



## LauraB

I agree, sniff...sniff.. I smell a troll


----------



## Sherlock

ELDogStar said:


> I also do not tend to believe everything that someone says occurred.
> (Especially on a board that is not this one!)
> 
> People say stuff just to say stuff and create a frenzy...


So true, but sometimes they're really creative! LOL


----------



## Anne

ELDogStar said:


> I also do not tend to believe everything that someone says occurred.
> (Especially on a board that is not this one!)
> 
> People say stuff just to say stuff and create a frenzy...


That is true I would not believe something I read on the Amazon Board.


----------



## ELDogStar

egh34 said:


> This may fall under the heading of shipping early, but I was so confused my this it has addled my brain!
> 
> My bank debit card that I used for buying my Kindle 2 shows that Amazon put through a pre-authorization, but it is dated for 2-25. My ship date shows 2-26 (with 2 day shipping) and my status shows that it is shipping soon, and I do not yet have a serial number. I am going to bury my head and came back up on the 26th. My Kindle, regardless, should bbe here that day. I just cannot take any more.


It all sounds like everything is working out as it should....

EL


----------



## Leslie

davem2bits said:


> I think I figured it out!! Amazon is shipping in descending order based on your credit card limit. Those shipped first have more money to spend on Kbooks. This may have been in the economic recovery package or else Amazon just need the money.


Dammit! I did myself in using all those giftcards!

L


----------



## BK

OMG OMG!  I got the "your kindle has been shipped" e-mail -- and my Kindle has a serial number!  I'm soooo excited!

I ordered Feb. 3 (not a K1 owner) and I'm cheap, so I chose free super-saver shipping.  (I was about to change to 2-Day shipping when Amazon changed my status to "preparing to ship," and I was unable to make changes at that point.)

My ship date says Feb 22 (interesting, since it's a Sunday...) and my delivery date says March 2, but it couldn't possibly take that long!  

Oh -- wait!  I just re-checked, and Amazon used USPS   That scares me to death, not just because of speed, but because of security!  I own an internet retail business, and we've had a TERRIBLE time with Post Office packages lately.... now I really am going to worry... and there's no point-to-point tracking like with UPS.

Wish me luck, folks!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie said:


> Dammit! I did myself in using all those giftcards!
> 
> L


Me too Leslie...


----------



## Leslie

I am going to merge this thread with the shipping thread...just trying to keep things neat as so many messages are flying here...

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Anne said:


> That is true I would not believe something I read on the Amazon Board.


Amazon? Board?
Pish posh...
low life's...

Late folks I am shutting down, got a couple of pictures to mat and frame and then I feel like watching a Blu-ray movie.

I'll be back on the morrow, as always.
Eric


----------



## Cuechick

Mine says it shipped today as well and estimates delivery for the 26th, which was when I expected it but I did pay for two day, so shouldn't it be her Tuesday, the 24th....?

I guess I will have to track it.


----------



## davem2bits

davem2bits said:


> I think I figured it out!! Amazon is shipping in descending order based on your credit card limit. Those shipped first have more money to spend on Kbooks. This may have been in the economic recovery package or else Amazon just need the money.





Leslie said:


> Dammit! I did myself in using all those giftcards!


Yep, should have sent them to me. I have a really big credit limit!! 

What are you doing here? Aren't the Oscars on? Or aren't you going to be interested until the ackman hits the stage.


----------



## ELDogStar

Octochick said:


> Mine says it shipped today as well and estimates delivery for the 26th, which was when I expected it but I did pay for two day, so shouldn't it be her Tuesday, the 24th....?
> 
> I guess I will have to track it.


no... at best it would be Wednesday 2 days from a business day Monday


----------



## Leslie

davem2bits said:


> What are you doing here? Aren't the Oscars on? Or aren't you going to be interested until the ackman hits the stage.


The show starts at 8 pm EST.

I suppose one of those red carpet shows will be starting soon...we haven't even had dinner yet.

L


----------



## kari

Octochick said:


> Mine says it shipped today as well and estimates delivery for the 26th, which was when I expected it but I did pay for two day, so shouldn't it be her Tuesday, the 24th....?
> 
> I guess I will have to track it.


That's what I was coming on here to say. I paid for 2 day shipping which would put it here on the 26th, but they shipped it early (today) and it still says the 26th. So are they keeping the extra shipping cost I paid or what?! lol


----------



## mwb

Got the shipping notice e-mail.   Of course, the cases I ordered for it haven't shipped yet which is a shame.

I went for the free shipping - USPS in my case.  So I'll probably get it Wednesday - Friday based on my previous experience with such things from Amazon.  

Can't wait to check it out!

Once it arrives I'll probably continue to use K1, while K2 indexes everything I re-download and copy over to it.


----------



## floridonet

The theme seems to be those who ordered with standard shipping are getting theirs shipped out the door first because of the extra time needed for delivery.  For those of us that ordered via Prime either overnight or two-day are still on schedule to receive the K2's on the estimated dates.


----------



## meljackson

floridonet said:


> The theme seems to be those who ordered with standard shipping are getting theirs shipped out the door first because of the extra time needed for delivery. For those of us that ordered via Prime either overnight or two-day are still on schedule to receive the K2's on the estimated dates.


If this is the case then it was a waste to pay for overnight shipping lol.

Melissa


----------



## kevin63

floridonet said:


> The theme seems to be those who ordered with standard shipping are getting theirs shipped out the door first because of the extra time needed for delivery. For those of us that ordered via Prime either overnight or two-day are still on schedule to receive the K2's on the estimated dates.


I agree. It's the only thing that makes sense to me. Can you imagine the emails and calls Amazon is getting right now?


----------



## davem2bits

Leslie said:


> The show starts at 8 pm EST.
> 
> I suppose one of those red carpet shows will be starting soon...we haven't even had dinner yet.


Uh oh! You're on the Wrong Coast. But in Maine, coooool. When I was a kid, my dad was in the Air Force and we were stationed at Loring AFB. We lived in miltary housing just outside of Presque Isle. Lotta good memories.

You're probably gone watching the ackman. Think I'll join you.


----------



## Mitch G

floridonet said:


> The theme seems to be those who ordered with standard shipping are getting theirs shipped out the door first because of the extra time needed for delivery. For those of us that ordered via Prime either overnight or two-day are still on schedule to receive the K2's on the estimated dates.


Those with ship dates today (Sunday) won't really ship until Monday (still a day early!). With one-day shipping, they should deliver Tuesday. I imagine they started packaging some early in order to get them all shipped no later than the promised ship date. So some may ship a day early but all will probably go out by the ship date you were promised.


----------



## Abby

I just heard my inbox make the sound of new mail and got all excited that it was my Amazon shipment notification.  Unfortunately, it was just DH forwarding me an email about our new window treatments.


----------



## Laney

I just got the e-mail from Amazon that said my order shipped!  I was so excited.  I clicked on my e-mail to read it.  It was not my kindle.  It was my kindle case.  WTF??   My husband says that at least when I get my kindle I'll have something to put it in.  I was very excited only to have my stomach hit rock bottom.  I'm so confused.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Mine has left the facility in Campbellsville, KY and in transist.


----------



## Kindle Convert

Track your package       

Date Time Location Event Details 
February 22, 2009 01:31:10 PM Campbellsville KY US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit


----------



## Gruntman

All this shipping news has caused constant traffic between amazon and kindleboards for me(still shipping soon).
On the bright side, I often get distracted in-between sites by something shiny .  This has led to experimental changes with my avatar.

still looking for the perfect one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My second Kindle has shipped.It is heading to California for my Aunt.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Yay!  I got a shipping notice!!  Billing info received yesterday morning, and its on its way with 2 day shipping.  Then I logged into my account at UPS to track the package and send me constant info to my email and mobile phone tee hee hee.

I'm trying to remember from Kindle 1.. Do we have to be home to sign for the UPS box? If so I'm going to have a very limited couple of days here at home.  Its pretty cold here in MI (right now its 15 outside) and if a box of electronics sits outside I wait for it to warm up before I turn it on.

Now I'm off to Amazon with my list of 'Samples I want' to start dumping them to my new Kindle.  Up until now there was no where to send them to since I de-registered my Kindle Klassic.


----------



## chocochibi

Still just "shipping soon" here. I did get an email notification and got all excited, but it was just one of those "Hey Guy wanna get together?" porn spam emails.


----------



## JennSpot

I just got an email dated 2-23-2009 at 03:59 a.m.    It shipped!!!    Yay!!!


----------



## Sherlock

chocochibi said:


> Still just "shipping soon" here. I did get an email notification and got all excited, but it was just one of those "Hey Guy wanna get together?" porn spam emails.


Hang in there. The notice HAS to come soon!


----------



## Persephone76

My Amazon K2 cover shipped Feb 23 at 1:55 am...not my Kindle yet, but fingers crossed to get it early!


----------



## chocochibi

Oh well, time to go to work <sigh>
Hopefully it will changed to shipped while I'm there.


----------



## CuriousLaura

I didn't get any notice yesterday, so I watched the Oscars and went to bed to not think about it  
I woke up this morning and both my K2 shipped, I'm so happy , it still says I'll get them on the 26 but I've never received a package from amazon on the date, is always a bit early, so I hope it's the case here, if not, I'll still be really exited


----------



## ElLector

It's a little frustrating when I have an Amazon Prime account (which I'm paying for!), ordered one-day shipping, and all I still get is a "Shipping Soon" message.  Oh, and I also purchased it BEFORE the February 10th deadline!  

No hatred toward all my fellow Kindlers that have gotten the "Shipped" message.  I can't wait to join you guys soon.

Sad customer:


----------



## BruceS

I haven't received the e-mail and my status just changed to shipping soon sometime overnight.

However, I still plan to be sitting next to my front door tomorrow morning with my K1 to keep me company while I wait with baited breath.


----------



## Anne

I don't think I posted this yet here. I found this in another thread:K2 shipping date has changed
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Amazons-Wireless-Reading-Generation/dp/B00154JDAI/ref=amb_link_83624371_1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1WWDJ77SVTKBSJMRZT1Z&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=469942651&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Leslie

I just got my email that it's been shipped (yippee!) but the message still says delivery on February 25th.

L


----------



## ElLector

Not the Kindle, though.  What a tease!!!!!!!!!!  (I have to laugh about it.)


----------



## Leslie

I also just got the "Welcome to Amazon Kindle" email.

L


----------



## chocochibi

My Kindle shipped first, then the cover, they changed status about 5 minutes apart.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Congrats Leslie! Am I the only one who hasn't gotten the email?


----------



## Gables Girl

No


----------



## floridonet

Still waiting for my shipping confirmation.  But I'm guessing like a lot of things I order from Amazon, it's going to ship from Campbell, CA.  And I'm in the OC of CA.


----------



## libro

I signed back on to Amazon and just saw these delightful words -- SHIPPED!  I also received an e-mail from Amazon as well as a delivery confirmation e-mail.

February 23, 2009 05:37:41 AM Whitestown IN US Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit 

Hopefully, with one-day shipping I'll get it tomorrow.  Now I know what all of the non-virgin Kindlers are talking about....my heart is racing!


----------



## MeganW

chocochibi said:


> My Kindle shipped first, then the cover, they changed status about 5 minutes apart.


Same here. Anytime now...


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

floridonet said:


> Still waiting for my shipping confirmation. But I'm guessing like a lot of things I order from Amazon, it's going to ship from Campbell, CA. And I'm in the OC of CA.


I'm in OC too, but mine is shipping from IN. Just got my shipping confirmation. I'm sure you'll get yours soon.


----------



## Avalon

My K2 left Whitestown, Indiana at 5 this morning.  Still says it will arrive Wednesday.  If I ordered a K2 right now on Amazon, I could get it tomorrow.  *shrugs* 

Hope my K2 gets here tomorrow   No word on my Ruby Sugar cover.


----------



## cheshirenc

gwen10 said:


> Don't get mad at me for saying this, but I think it is unfair that (it appears) Amazon is shipping to people who ordered later but selected upgraded (1 and 2 day) shipping before the people who ordered back in Nov and Dec and used the free shipping option. I feel bad for those of you who are in this position - you have been waiting for months!!!
> 
> They should ship the backorders first (anything before 2/9, in date order and by delivery method), and then ship the 2/9 (and after) orders by delivery method - next day, 2nd day, etc.
> 
> I ordered on 2/9, during the announcement. I selected next day air so hopefully I will have my K2 on the 25th (or 24th!), but I still feel like the people who have been waiting longest should be shipped their K2s first.


my kindle was ordered December 6, 2008 with one day shipping and I don't have a shipping notice yet, just a delivery date of February 25, 2009


----------



## sandypeach

Avalon said:


> My K2 left Whitestown, Indiana at 5 this morning. Still says it will arrive Wednesday. If I ordered a K2 right now on Amazon, I could get it tomorrow. *shrugs*
> 
> Hope my K2 gets here tomorrow  No word on my Ruby Sugar cover.


I ordered my K2 on Saturday, and Amazon says it won't ship until 3/2, so you are probably still better off.


----------



## luvmy4brats

No shipping on my cover yet, so Bella may be nekkid for a bit, but that's ok.


----------



## Leslie

Folks, I am merging this in with the other shipping threads. Thanks!

L


----------



## BruceS

Sorry we are making you work so hard Leslie.

Thanks


----------



## Anne

It shipped It shipped I got my shipping notice and welcome letter. My K2 has a serial number now. I am doing the happy dance.


----------



## Leslie

BruceS said:


> Sorry we are making you work so hard Leslie.
> 
> Thanks


It's not a problem. I know we are all beside ourselves with excitement!! It's fun to have folks to share it with.

L


----------



## vlapinta

I was so excited to see my K2 finally shipped, but strangely when I look up the order in my Amazon account it is gone. There is no longer any record. That would make me very nervous but I do have a UPS tracking number. I paid for 2 day shipping and Amazon just gave UPS the billing information this morning and shipped it ground! I don't understand why they would send it ground when I paid for 2 day shipping. I have been waiting for months and I was hoping I could get it before I leave on a trip. I will keep my fingers crossed!

Vicki


----------



## nelamvr6

Oh Yeah!
I got the e-mail, my K2 has shipped!


----------



## Chris

Original K1 owner.  Ordered on Feb 9th.  One Day Shipping with Delivery on Feb 25.  Still shows preparing for shipment... No e.mail.  

Chris


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I still got nothing!


----------



## Gables Girl

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I still got nothing!


I think Amazon hates us.


----------



## Leslie

Just an FYI...

My Kindle left Whitestone IN at 5:37 am. My order status in my account didn't change til I got the shipping email at 11:01 am... a 5+ hour delay. So, be patient folks. Your Kindle may already be on its way and the notifications and so on haven't caught up with you yet.

L


----------



## MeganW

vlapinta said:


> I was so excited to see my K2 finally shipped, but strangely when I look up the order in my Amazon account it is gone. There is no longer any record. That would make me very nervous but I do have a UPS tracking number. I paid for 2 day shipping and Amazon just gave UPS the billing information this morning and shipped it ground! I don't understand why they would send it ground when I paid for 2 day shipping. I have been waiting for months and I was hoping I could get it before I leave on a trip. I will keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> Vicki


Hey Vicki, check your older orders -- that's where mine moved to this morning once it had been shipped.


----------



## luvmy4brats

vlapinta said:


> I was so excited to see my K2 finally shipped, but strangely when I look up the order in my Amazon account it is gone. There is no longer any record. That would make me very nervous but I do have a UPS tracking number. I paid for 2 day shipping and Amazon just gave UPS the billing information this morning and shipped it ground! I don't understand why they would send it ground when I paid for 2 day shipping. I have been waiting for months and I was hoping I could get it before I leave on a trip. I will keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> Vicki


Check in your completed orders for the last 6 months..It will drop down there..It's in order of your order date though.


----------



## Arkhan

My status today changed and said it was shipped on Saturday. Both tracking and serial numbers are in place.


----------



## vlapinta

Thanks I see it now. It is in the middle of my other orders. I guess I expected to see it on the top, but it was moved in order of the date it was placed. I did call Amazon CS to ask why it was shipped ground, and not 2 day. Their responce was, They got the product early so they changed the shipping to ground and it will still be there by the date of February 26, which would be the same time frame as sending it 
2 day shipping. Sounds like Amazon decided to save a little money on their end for shipping. 

Vicki


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I paid for overnight shipping. If that is not the method used, they will be refunding my money. I don't care what day it gets here. If they are not using the shipping method I paid for, they are not keeping the money.


----------



## Gruntman

I paid for the overnight shipping as well. I just checked and mine still says "shipping soon" and I haven't received an email.  I am starting to get miffed. 


ok, miffed just doesn't seem to cover it.


----------



## ElLector

I'm angwee, vewy vewy angwee!     What am I going to do with a Kindle Cover?  I better see a "shipped" message soon.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Gruntman said:


> I paid for the overnight shipping as well. I just checked and mine still says "shipping soon" and I haven't received an email. I am starting to get miffed.
> 
> ok, miffed just doesn't seem to cover it.


No, "miffed" doesn't even come close!


----------



## Gruntman

Well I don't want the Mods coming down on me, so I think I better stick with miffed.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Gruntman said:


> Well I don't want the Mods coming down on me, so I think I better stick with miffed.


Ya'll are pissed off, just say it. We understand, no mod hats or warnings here under these circumstances.  Mods are human too.


----------



## Gruntman

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Ya'll are p*ssed off, just say it. We understand, no mod hats or warnings here under these circumstances.  Mods are human too.


And I could've sworn that you were super human.


----------



## Harmakhet

DW just forwarded me the emails.  Mine and the cover were shipped from IN at 5 something AM today as well.

Yay!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Harmakhet said:


> DW just forwarded me the emails. Mine and the cover were shipped from IN at 5 something AM today as well.
> 
> Yay!


*WOO HOO!!*


----------



## kim

Gruntman said:


> I paid for the overnight shipping as well. I just checked and mine still says "shipping soon" and I haven't received an email. I am starting to get miffed.
> 
> ok, miffed just doesn't seem to cover it.


I'm miffed and p*ssed too. I'm really hoping the package is shipped and they just haven't gotten the status updated.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Ya'll are p*ssed off, just say it. We understand, no mod hats or warnings here under these circumstances.  Mods are human too.


LOL! I am also hoping they are just behind in updating shipping info.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

WolfePrincess73 said:


> LOL! I am also hoping they are just behind in updating shipping info.


Leslie was pissed off earlier and she is a global mod! I think you are probably right, they are behind with shipping info. I bet it is a zoo at all the shipping facilities.


----------



## Leslie

WolfePrincess73 said:


> LOL! I am also hoping they are just behind in updating shipping info.


Like I said, that's what happened with me.

L


----------



## floridonet

I don't understand the frustration to put it lightly of some people. Amazon gave an *estimate* of the 25th for those who ordered overnight and the 26th for those who ordered 2nd day. If people are fortunate enough to receive their K2's tomorrow, I'll be mildly disappointed for the need to wait one more day.

But I'll certainly give credit to Amazon for their efforts to ship early!! The business day is still early so Amazon has plenty of time to keep everyone satisfied.


----------



## ElLector

My assumption is that both have been shipped already, but the Kindle cover info. was updated.  I guess.


----------



## pomlover2586

My Kindle still hasn't shipped.....and I ordered on the 10th    I called and asked if they were still shipping based on first order placed first served etc and the man I spoke with informed me that no they are not......they are now simply filling orders at random       Ok now I'm irritated...............


----------



## Gruntman

floridonet said:


> I don't understand the frustration to put it lightly of some people. Amazon gave an *estimate* of the 25th for those who ordered overnight and the 26th for those who ordered 2nd day. If people are fortunate enough to receive their K2's tomorrow, I'll be mildly disappointed for the need to wait one more day.
> 
> But I'll certainly give credit to Amazon for their efforts to ship early!! The business day is still early so Amazon has plenty of time to keep everyone satisfied.


My frustration stems from the fact that I could have gotten the same or better service(delivery time) no matter what shipping I paid for. I paid for 1 day and I want 1 day.


----------



## kim

floridonet said:


> I don't understand the frustration to put it lightly of some people.


The frustration is that if you have Prime and pay for next day and have a K1, this should put you at the front of the line with faster processing times. There are people here who have fall into all three categories. Yet, I believe I saw a post from someone who has free shipping and didn't own a K1 already have theirs shipped. It's a frustration (and jealousy) that we might not be getting the service that we are paying for or that Amazon has promised.


----------



## VMars

You don't understand the frustration?   Do you already have a Kindle? Because I've been waiting for mine (it seems) forever! And I don't have a K1.

I paid for what everyone else paid, I want mine the 24th too, if everyone else's already went out.


----------



## ElLector

pomlover2586 said:


> My Kindle still hasn't shipped.....and I ordered on the 10th  I called and asked if they were still shipping based on first order placed first served etc and the man I spoke with informed me that no they are not......they are now simply filling orders at random    Ok now I'm irritated...............


Wow! Is that true? That's false advertising! I better get what I payed for. I payed for next-day service! That would seriously be unfair for those who purchased earlier. Sorry, I'm venting.


----------



## floridonet

Gruntman said:


> My frustration stems from the fact that I could have gotten the same or better service(delivery time) no matter what shipping I paid for. I paid for 1 day and I want 1 day.


I'm certain those who ordered standard shipping, which indicates ground via USPS, will not receive theirs tomorrow. If some people who ordered overnight or two-day and receive them tomorrow, then Amazon overdelivered on their promise. (The only promise really was to release K2 on the 24th...not to have them in the hands of customers the same day)

I'll be pleasantly surprised if the K2 is delivered tomorrow, but still more than satisfied if it comes on the 25th as they've stated in the invoice.


----------



## mwvickers

Okay, I haven't read all the threads, and I may be misunderstanding, but doesn't next day apply to shipping speed, not when it actually ships?  

In other words, you may not get it the "next day" after it is released, but the next day after your specific Kindle is shipped.  

Therefore, not everyone will get it on the 24th, only those who have theirs shipped today.  Those who ordered next day will get theirs the day after it actually ships; so one whose Kindle ships on the 25th would receive it the 26th.

Again, I may have missed something.


----------



## Guest

*GET LIVES!*


----------



## kim

BJ - Don't rain on our parade.  If this annoys you, simply go play in another thread  


Besides, we all know you have your Kindle already


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Bacardi Jim said:


> *GET LIVES!*


Can you pre-order those, and what are the shipping options? I'm not gonna order one if somebody else gets their life first and I payed more


----------



## Gruntman

Bacardi Jim said:


> *GET LIVES!*


Point taken.

But I'm still miffed.


----------



## Guest

kim said:


> BJ - Don't rain on our parade. If this annoys you, simply go play in another thread
> 
> Besides, we all know you have your Kindle already


Which other thread? One of the three other threads also about this same obsessive speculation?


----------



## Guest

Encender Vaquero said:


> Can you pre-order those, and what are the shipping options? I'm not gonna order one if somebody else gets their life first and I payed more


Ahhh.... perspective. Like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## kim

Bacardi Jim said:


> Which other thread? One of the three other threads also about this same obsessive speculation?


Go make some more screen savers for us! That will give you something productive to do.


----------



## VMars

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ahhh.... perspective. Like a breath of fresh air.


Yes, the way EV says it is 1)Nice 2)Witty 3)Normal font sized.

I knew there was a reason I liked him.


----------



## Guest

VMars said:


> Yes, the way EV says it is 1)Nice 2)Witty 3)Normal font sized.
> 
> I knew there was a reason I liked him.


But... his post couldn't have existed without mine first.

It's a crazy, topsy-turvy world.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bacardi Jim said:


> But... his post couldn't have existed without mine first.
> 
> It's a crazy, topsy-turvy world.


You have a way of bringing out the best in all of us BJ!


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> You have a way of bringing out the best in all of us BJ!


Everybody's gotta be good at something.


----------



## dart

Order Date: February 9, 2009
Status: Shipping Soon - $#%@
Delivery estimate: February 25, 2009 - &*^#
Amazon Prime: One-Day Shipping 

I signed up for Amazon Prime, thinking I might get a pass to the front of the line.....  I know I should just be happy to have one on order and I'm sure it can still get to me by the 25th.  But, everyone else is getting theirs.........  

I guess I sound like my 5 year old.


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Bacardi Jim said:


> But... his post couldn't have existed without mine first.
> 
> It's a crazy, topsy-turvy world.


Are you saying we have a symbionese relationship? ...feels liberating.


----------



## Guest

Encender Vaquero said:


> Are you saying we have a symbionese relationship? ...feels liberating.


Now I'm craving a patty melt.


----------



## MeganW

Try tracking your package here: http://upsstore.com/tracking/tra.html. The UPS store tracking is more accurate than Amazon's info.


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Bacardi Jim said:


> Now I'm craving a patty melt.


Go on over to the Dairy DeFreeze.


----------



## Leslie

Merging this...


----------



## k_reader

Order Date:* Dec 27, 2008*
Status: Shipping Soon - $#%@
Delivery estimate: February 26, 2009 - &*^#
Amazon Prime: Two-Day Shipping

Same thing, I signed up for Amazon Prime, ordered back in December, and am more peeved by the second that my kindle did not ship out yet. I'm already peeved at Amazon for the whole K1/K2 wait list then switcheroo, I got no confirmation letter stating that I would get a K2 instead of a K1... and here I am, 2 months later. I'm stomping my feet right now like a baby. Doesn't amazon know that we talk on this board. Why are they still alienating their long waiting BACKORDER customers. UGH.


----------



## Guest

Encender Vaquero said:


> Go on over to the Dairy DeFreeze.


"Snakes. Why'd it have to be snakes?"


----------



## Guest

^^^ Sorry.  Incredibly obscure.  The SLA's emblem was a seven-headed cobra.


----------



## Gables Girl

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ Sorry. Incredibly obscure. The SLA's emblem was a seven-headed cobra.


That hearsts.....


----------



## LauraB

I just got in from out of town, I "got a life" for a day or two, now I find my K2 hasn't shipped yet either.  I had a Kindle 1, and ordered another before the k2 was announced. I ordered for overnight delivery but have been on "preparing to ship" since late on the 19th...shuffles feet...feeling unloved....Amazon page says if I order with overnight right now I can have tomorrow...kicks self today for having cured myself of procrastination on the 7th.


----------



## Gables Girl

red1 said:


> I just got in from out of town, I "got a life" for a day or two, now I find my K2 hasn't shipped yet either. I had a Kindle 1, and ordered another before the k2 was announced. I ordered for overnight delivery but have been on "preparing to ship" since late on the 19th...shuffles feet...feeling unloved....Amazon page says if I order with overnight right now I can have tomorrow...kicks self today for having cured myself of procrastination on the 7th.


I have my extra power adapter already shipped for my K2 but still no K2 shipped. Ouch! I'm really not feeling the love.


----------



## Avalon

Sweet!  I love power adapters that don't fit anything.  I must, I seem to have lots of them.

Amazon emailed me this a.m. that they "shipped" my K2.  Really got my hopes up.  Turns out, Amazon's idea of "shipped" means they printed a label.  Twelve hours since I got the email, and UPS still hasn't even received the package.

So much for 2/24 delivery.  Hoping for 2/25.  Or something.  Whatever.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I don' t think mine will arrive until Thurs or Fri but I want to read a review from someone, anyone...   Hopefully that will be tomorrow.


----------



## davem2bits

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Snakes. Why'd it have to be snakes?"





Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ Sorry. Incredibly obscure. The SLA's emblem was a seven-headed cobra.


Then your original post should have been:

"Naga. Why'd it have to be Nagas?"

FYI: My vocabulary isn't the only thing bigger than yours BJ.
Sorry, monitor, couldn't resist.


----------



## Gables Girl

Avalon said:


> Sweet! I love power adapters that don't fit anything. I must, I seem to have lots of them.
> 
> Amazon emailed me this a.m. that they "shipped" my K2. Really got my hopes up. Turns out, Amazon's idea of "shipped" means they printed a label. Twelve hours since I got the email, and UPS still hasn't even received the package.
> 
> So much for 2/24 delivery. Hoping for 2/25. Or something. Whatever.


I'll do a customer review for the power adapter.  Fits nothing I own but looks nice.

At least I still have my K1. I'm beginning to think I don't really need or want K2. This relationship is off to a rocky start.


----------



## modkindle

OMG! So excited.   

I just went and looked at my orders at amazon and it still said shipping soon. I hit the back button and was going to back out to manage my kindle and saw that it had changed to completed that very second!

I have overnight shipping (although it still says delivery date of 2/25). Anyway it is coming to California from Indiana via fedex and is supposedly in transit.


----------



## floridonet

Yes!!



> The following items have been shipped to you by Amazon.com:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Qty Item Price Shipped Subtotal
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Amazon.com items (Sold by Amazon.com, LLC):
> 
> 1 Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wir... $359.00 1 $359.00
> 
> Shipped via FedEx


----------



## Guest

Most nagas were depicted as only having one head. Only the Cambodians were weird enough to invent a seven-headed one.

[EDIT: Oh, and I was a D&D junkie. I'm well familiar with the word.  ]


----------



## Gables Girl

Bacardi Jim said:


> Most nagas were depicted as only having one head. Only the Cambodians were weird enough to invent a seven-headed one.
> 
> [EDIT: Oh, and I was a D&D junkie. I'm well familiar with the word.  ]


Actually it is first found in the Sumerian Tale "The Trophies of Ninurta". The Greeks adapted it to Hercules.


----------



## Guest

But the Hydra had nine heads.


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ Sorry. Incredibly obscure. The SLA's emblem was a seven-headed cobra.


I would've gotten it had I been around for the getting, but my life arrived early w/ expedited shipping 'n I took her out for a test drive


----------



## Guest

Encender Vaquero said:


> I would've gotten it had I been around for the getting, but my life arrived early w/ expedited shipping 'n I took her out for a test drive


Life: Drivers wanted.


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Bacardi Jim said:


> Life: Drivers wanted.


It's a sweet ride


----------



## Gruntman

Alright I'm back.

Now I checked my email (ok bj i know;no life)  and there was an email from amazon.  Great, but it isn't about k2, its a bunch of garbage.  Literally a very large document that is completely illegible.  So I decide to send it back.  I hit reply, add in "What the heck is this?" and send it on its way.

Not five minutes later I get another email from amazon.  This one thanks me for my interest and suggests that I visit their web site for updates on my account. 

anyone get anything  out of that?


----------



## LauraB

Well, I just got the email my k2 shipped. But I paid for overnight and it says delivery still 25th.    I guess I'll let that go and just be glad it has shipped.  I have a serial number. So I guess I'm better off then some. Just suck up the one day shipping**shruggs**


----------



## gir

red1 said:


> Well, I just got the email my k2 shipped. But I paid for overnight and it says delivery still 25th. I guess I'll let that go and just be glad it has shipped. I have a serial number. So I guess I'm better off then some. Just suck up the one day shipping**shruggs**


Does Amazon still say delivery on the 25th, or does UPS say the 25th? UPS will have the more accurate date.

With some of you just now getting your e-mail, I'm holding out hope that mine will come sometime before the end of the day. Nuthin' yet.


----------



## LauraB

Hit, amazon says 25th. Ups says "electronic notification recieved".


----------

